# Melbourne - The Australian Dream



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne, Australia*

Introduction & History











> Melbourne (pronounced "Mel-buhn") is the capital and most populous city in the state of Victoria, and also the second most populous city in Australia with 4,000,000 residents. The metropolis of Melbourne is located on a large natural bay known as Port Phillip, with the city centre positioned at the estuary of the Yarra River (at the northern-most point of the bay).
> 
> Melbourne was founded in 1835 (47 years after the European settlement of Australia) by settlers from Van Diemen's Land (now known as Tasmania). The early settlement was originally known as "Bearbrass" though was later renamed "Melbourne" in 1837, in honour of William Lamb—the 2nd Viscount Melbourne. Melbourne was officially declared a city by Queen Victoria in 1847 and in 1851, it became the capital city of the newly created colony of Victoria. During the Victorian gold rush of the 1850s, Melbourne became one of the largest and wealthiest cities, and second only to London. By the time the 1880's came around, Melbourne was known as the richest city in the world. The city of Melbourne has a history of tall buildings, which included many of the world's first skyscrapers in the 1890s. After the federation of Australia in 1901, Melbourne served as the interim seat of government of the newly created nation of Australia until 1927.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Old Melbourne Town*
1920s ~ 1980s






















































































































All photographs courtesy of *The Collector's Website*​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Modern Melbourne*
2005 ~ 2010









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2366081282/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottdavies/3605837034/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joecocozza/3471678697/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/2901654212/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wcorona/2923437695/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/christianhaugen/3495916881/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mediaflex/4191667563/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_j_firth/2299639259/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3604964277/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/avlxyz/3138212308/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4497606029/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Collins Street*
Architecture etc.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paddington62/3514391211/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsandwich/4152831936/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/3052123744/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1425593624/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1425592650/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1425309875/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/1646511764/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsandwich/4342819713/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2687921670/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickh54/2874762338/sizes/l/​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Great Storm of Melbourne - 2010*
A city which it takes more than the worst storm on record to slow down









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benmciver/4470979897/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benmciver/4410957890/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gethings/4410382978/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunnyflag/4347522355/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4412863281/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/madelinefluffbum/4348656716/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4412639109/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4412635513/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4412634933/sizes/o/​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne Chinatown*
The oldest continuous Chinatown outside of Asia​








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atm_pics/4456658473/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cydavid/2620046673/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jogiboarder/4219093397/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3773961350/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3243146265/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltham_mob/92466014/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hellodaniel/3246488531/sizes/o/


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

wow


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne Transport*
In its various forms


Trams









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4113903086/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/3052123772/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hmkdt/3318151215/sizes/l/


Trains









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2844986856/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2844986856/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/supacrush/2430242015/sizes/l/


Taxis









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottdavis/352846548/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lebit/1572382323/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4420046823/sizes/l/


Horse Drawn Carriages









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wannadiah/2582943110/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedfotos/1755111278/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benrobertsabq/343581075/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aang14/1081226796/sizes/l/​


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Australia = heaven. Melbourne is amazing, even under the water!!!

Please, more pics!!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne Street Art*
Graffiti, Statues etc.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/--meggs--/2647858451/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4143032713/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4156802207/sizes/l/in/set-72157622778096049/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4151315555/sizes/l/in/set-72157622778096049/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4143794572/sizes/l/in/set-72157622778096049/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4458544925/sizes/l/in/set-72157622778096049/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4118540315/sizes/l/in/set-72157622778096049/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4201168799/sizes/l/in/set-72157622778096049/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4289924754/sizes/l/in/set-72157622778096049/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4381344805/sizes/l/in/set-72157622778096049/​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne's Skyline*
Day & Night









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4508573892/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4070827932/sizes/l/in/set-72157622872285694/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4070911284/sizes/l/in/set-72157622872285694/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4113903784/sizes/l/in/set-72157622872285694/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4070046571/sizes/l/in/set-72157622872285694/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4070046571/sizes/l/in/set-72157622872285694/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4201922146/sizes/l/in/set-72157622872285694/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4113900358/sizes/l/in/set-72157622872285694/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4078848767/sizes/l/in/set-72157622872285694/​


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Wowwww!!!

I love this city, very beautiful!

I want to visit, one of the prettiest cities in the world for sure!


----------



## yangkhm (Jul 30, 2009)

I love too..........


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

awesome city, marvellous Melbourne


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

What an amazing city! I feel so lucky to know it in person, i hope i can go back soon, people in Melbourne are also so kind and welcoming! I love australia


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

What a lovely city. I want to go there someday.


Btw, @ the guy swimming in the flood. WTF is he thinking??


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Not my favorite city in Down Under, but those pics are really cool. Melbourne has a very good style, mixing new and british old school architecture. The Trams looks awesome and makes the city even more beautiful.


----------



## MelbourneOnTheRise (Mar 10, 2009)

great series DMT


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos about Melbourne are really good, awesome :cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Glad you all like them


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

- See Previous Page(s) - 
*Swanston Street*
Melbourne's main thoroughfare









http://www.flickr.com/photos/avlxyz/4066449319/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_man/3595200208/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4453351371/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozzlander33/3169536115/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/avlxyz/3528442792/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reinar/396402231/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paddington62/2102722019/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reinar/2809549849/sizes/o/


Melbourne Musical





​


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Do one for sport. 

This is great!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne - Sporting Capital of the World*
History









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jennie_m/128769213/sizes/l/​


> Melbourne is a notable sporting location as the host city for the 1956 Summer Olympics games, the first Olympic Games ever held in Australia and the southern hemisphere, along with the 2006 Commonwealth Games. In recent years, the city has claimed the SportsBusiness title "World's Ultimate Sports City". Melbourne has also been dubbed the "Sporting Capital of the World". The city is home to the National Sports Museum, which until 2003 was located outside the members pavilion at the Melbourne Cricket Ground and reopened in 2008 in the Olympic Stand.
> 
> Australian rules football and cricket are the most popular sports in Melbourne and also the spiritual home of these two sports in Australia and both are mostly played in the same stadia in the city and its suburbs. The first ever official cricket Test match was played at the Melbourne Cricket Ground in March 1877 and the Melbourne Cricket Ground is the largest cricket ground in the world. The first Australian rules football matches were played in Melbourne in 1859 and the Australian Football League is headquartered at Docklands Stadium. Nine of its teams are based in the Melbourne metropolitan area and the five Melbourne AFL matches per week attract an average 40,000 people per game. Additionally, the city annually hosts the AFL Grand Final.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne - Sporting Capital of the World*
Continued



The MCG (Melbourne Cricket Ground) - 100,000








http://www.flickr.com/photos/melbsboy/155168145/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ppym1/343733118/sizes/l/

Etihad Stadium - 56,347








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecvpictures/3461480729/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics-or-it-didnt-happen/3348741339/sizes/l/

Melbourne Rectangular Stadium - 31,500








http://www.flickr.com/photos/5cheherazad3/4316918957/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhonddal/4498889709/sizes/l/

Rod Laver Arena - 16,820
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/alec_bennett/4343282568/sizes/l/

Flemington Racecourse - 130,000








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2238726190/sizes/o/








wiki

Melbourne Sports and Aquatic Centre - 4,000~9,000








http://www.flickr.com/photos/royskeane/3036801420/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/justinr/430718673/sizes/l/

Albert Park








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdneale/307597364/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/djc5000/4481481875/sizes/l/

Note: List does not include all arenas and stadiums. There is many more in Melbourne.​


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow NICE!

Though you forgot WNBL - Bulleen, Dandenong...


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

cool pics, more!!!

Melbourne gardens

Flinders street

the lanes

St. Kilda

luxurious mansions

etc.

cheers!!


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

that Melbourne musical was kinda lame though, but here is SWANSON STREET in 1976 brought to you by the power of Australia, AC/DC!!!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

NO...Really...I don't think I have to say something about Melbourne or your pictures! Come on...what could I say different from "I love Melbourne" ?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne Parks, Gardens & Squares*
Public Parks, Gardens & Squares in Melbourne City/Metro

Fitzroy Gardens








http://www.flickr.com/photos/richbd/4476361513/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhajek/536816912/sizes/l/


Royal Botanic Gardens








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_digitalreflections/2425838274/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/digicanon/2491899451/sizes/l/


Carlton Gardens








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4415557008/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/billyvoon/3994293445/sizes/l/


Federation Square








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4504476863/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raguy/4483357056/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raqib/3588349257/sizes/l/


City Square








http://www.flickr.com/photos/acb/4284130344/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbound228/3633458585/sizes/l/​


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome thread Dimethyltryptamine. I already had a thing for Melbourne which has now turned into an obsession. i will be watching this one for new updates!


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

I absolutely love Melbourne. I had the pleasure of visiting the city back in 2005 and fell in love with the place. I'd love to go back at some point. I could definately live there, the vibe of Melbourne is fantastic. It feels like a European city but with loads of skyscrapers and the people are incredibly friendly.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^Glad you enjoyed it, Stefan88, and thank you diskojoe.

*Melbourne from above*
Aerial photographs of the city









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr_unk/136237721/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronmiddeke/4469744344/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/1798651826/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mackan/104096082/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draiver/429172524/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draiver/429172522/sizes/l/in/set-72157594524422785/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draiver/429172515/sizes/l/in/set-72157594524422785/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draiver/429172511/sizes/l/in/set-72157594524422785/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoftheref/444067276/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimworrall/3295725526/sizes/l/​


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

luscious picks of gardens and aereals.

one thing i would love to see are those a+ old mansions in Melbourne (like ripponlea) and the lanes. 

cheers


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne's Mansions*
Albert Park, Brighton East, Caulfield North, Glen Iris, Sandringham and other suburbs.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/3048894675/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelz3192/3850137341/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/les_butcher/2142267003/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2404165649/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/3049734796/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2404164577/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2409859700/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/3026166761/sizes/l/​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Outside of Melbourne*
The magic that exists beyond the city itself


The Great Ocean Road & Twelve Apostles








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4311245940/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/306/3503453915/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photographerpaul/3297283691/sizes/l/









Yarra Valley








http://www.flickr.com/photos/berendan/4081620734/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/splatt/493369523/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bleugh/2971995931/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmlp/938922968/sizes/l/

The Grampians Ranges








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4111957884/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/picturejourneys/55596431/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brownandblue/3075972762/sizes/o/

Victorian Alpine Region








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/995658750/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilcreek/2847665832/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye/1533455097/sizes/o/​


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow I really love this thread. 

You should do one on laneway culture. And shopping.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne Fashion*
Fashion & Style Capital of Australia


General Fashion




































































Urban Style


























http://www.melbournestreetfashion.com/fashion/complex-geometries

Malls/Shopping Centres/Boutiques coming soon (pictures are hard to find)



​


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

NICE! Do laneways, please!


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Some more for you.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

double post


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

All images are in order as above
http://waltzingaustralia.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/anzbank-b.jpeg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3254/2714033266_1a41b487c8_o_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1237/619554283_993ebdcf2d_o_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1158/619554225_0114d52476_o_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1342/620246456_6279c0e389_o_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2042/2026392633_5f129c27c3_o_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2371/2033771176_cda9800a12_b_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1437/849946326_702b97b73a_b_d.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/159/369666554_c39ad72927_o_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2247/1645612411_c58e778f6c_b_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1385/760575946_f03dfc76d3_o_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1140/760575930_3a856a374e_o_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1408/760569156_4b9f418131_o_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1132/760575988_019a336584_o_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1301/768116816_f373c07ba0_o_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/759905239_eee40af747_o_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1234/768122752_6e3fc51368_o_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1320/849946304_d214dae8c8_o_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3212/2295196976_98a602472a_b_d.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/121/267592865_5356e94f13_o_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3180/2607238696_6df1dbfb38_b_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2262/1566004921_b8fb129f62_b_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1220/863489032_f0b7fb6dfa_b_d.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/82/268381224_bb716d63d8_o_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2383/2724295088_0420f66e6a_b_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3253/2422722798_37b9050c08_b_d.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/Malvern_town_hall.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/117/295242587_24154e0aaf_o_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2566/4194672616_b9dab13a36_b_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3194/2430656391_a334efcde6_o_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2364/2049469896_40f74f9347_b_d.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/98/267738872_ca0137b3a3_o_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2517/3999706575_9e88171f10_b_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3075/2462070509_8150ddb9c3_o_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3398/3634457791_b43dc8eb8f_b_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2072/1813161621_c5a2d78769_o_d.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/93/281960239_3691f81041_o_d.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Flinders Lane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Words fail me...again...


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Fanbloodytastic!!!!!!! looks like a great city to live in or visit.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

I prefer sydneysiders lifestyle but Melbourne it's a very classy city indeed. Those old architectures are bloody fantastic!


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

superb pics spiralout, and certainly those houses might aswell be expensive and rare to get, therefore, making them, perhaps not luxurious, but much more classier than an appartment in the most expensive, modern building in Bellebourne


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

by virtue of there location they tend to be a bit more expensive but a lot of areas such as carlton where you find these houses have high student population living in this type of accomodation

^^http://biscottisandkangaroos.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/11-brilliant-terrace-houses-in-mellie.jpg








i would actually say that these houses are fairly typically for a lot of melbourne's inner suburbs actually rather than rare


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

jpsolarized said:


> superb pics spiralout,


Hey... I'm the guy that took them. LOL


----------



## imag1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dean said:


> Hey... I'm the guy that took them. LOL


True - see why.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Those terraces cost over 1million dollars and cost heaps to upkeep...


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from downtown of Melbourne


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Melbourne, I promis to you one thing: I'll never let this thread die!


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

Dean said:


> Hey... I'm the guy that took them. LOL


ok Dean, your pics are awesome and enlightning to what's in between the big gaps in Melbourne



spiralout said:


> by virtue of there location they tend to be a bit more expensive but a lot of areas such as carlton where you find these houses have high student population living in this type of accomodation
> 
> i would actually say that these houses are fairly typically for a lot of melbourne's inner suburbs actually rather than rare


well, that's actually why they named the state as "Victoria", one of the biggest reservoirs of Victorian architecture, nice pics, keep them coming

cheers


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^Victoria I believe was acutally named after Queen Victoria, the monarch of the time.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

^^yep and thats why its called victorian architecture...you are both correct


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Melbourne, I promis to you one thing: I'll never let this thread die!


:lol: you should just come to Melbourne for a holiday Pegasus...only live once. Thanks for your comments. Maybe we should start a bring pegasus to melbourne donation...on second thoughts that wouldn't be fair because then we'd have to do it for jpsolarized and co:lol:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

jpsolarized said:


> ok Dean, your pics are awesome and enlightning to what's in between the big gaps in Melbourne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes credit where credit is due. Most of the photos here are Dean's:lol:. Nice work Dean


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

What about some new and refreshing pictures?


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

^^different architectural stylings of Melbourne. I was going to put them in some order but can't be bothered now





























































































































































citations in order
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2751/4134323665_4967d6d90b_b_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3140/3031404460_004cb5d80a_b_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3140/3031403646_f29f5fe99d_b_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3219/3029277794_df25475904_b_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2434/3644709162_1e29e8db4e_b_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/3026711680_7f699b7e1e_o_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2632/4239981670_b3fa839205_b_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1031/1349810846_21d14c1ff8_b_d.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1298/1348917187_f3b64ad3a8_b_d.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/27/44002333_3dea1af8cd_b_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2666/4232501715_cf0a1d3bb4_b_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3485/3880306976_5d7174313e_b_d.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2616/3880310628_ff9a57beed_b_d.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2411/2237044638_917a81f867_b_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2345/2036842974_7ff5695a3e_o_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2141/2314712034_6ac48e1bb5_b_d.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/143/359224834_8c2e139224_o_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3397/3572139670_b1becf3719_b_d.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Richmond, home of the richmond tigers









































in order
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2611/4152337708_6b729b01e3_b_d.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2538/4151574475_57d883b36d_b_d.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/12/18147602_1f43fda8b5_b_d.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2771/4152343076_e07419f28a_b_d.jpg
http://sportsbetblog.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/richmond-tigers.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

hawthorn...home of hawthorn hawks. i think they're pretty much all hawthorn anywya























































































































citations in order

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3187/2360628859_ce4822cfe2_b_d.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1221/4597970420_6e755bf541_o_d.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/7/11731860_1af86df0cc_b_d.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/8/11730957_f4dee97324_b_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3078/2711816385_e1b79d2375_b_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2380/2235450551_9ebca4f172_b_d.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3295/2609787707_ccda405e95_b_d.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3085/2660857348_2b1f067bf8_b_d.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2148/1577703335_584b0cdd0b_b_d.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1206/554664496_5144120f9a_b_d.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/52/164163174_88cd6f0ffc_b_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3126/2413559898_be1b89a06e_b_d.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/2/3746012_df12a08f47_b_d.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/93/243749189_aec033d377_o_d.jpg


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

wow


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Carlton, home of the carlton blues.















































































































http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3566/3612969145_e47ea26f3e_o_d.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4256195873_07c5275f23_b_d.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2645/4219458684_4509fc9a25_b_d.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/adonline/4428299673/in/pool-lygon
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2611/4151598287_6b29f09e99_b_d.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4426031551/sizes/o/
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3297/3197736199_06db2fdc8f_o_d.png
http://www.flickr.com/photos/adonline/972360716/
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/4373521975_c357482fa5_b_d.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mystroh/3098908920/
http://www.ms.unimelb.edu.au/~woodd/logos/CarltonFC.jpg
http://www.gspimages.com.au/images/thumbs/main/9136.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

mic said:


> Docklands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah um...Melbourne aint exactly known for its beaches in australia. That black stuff is just sea weed!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Bringing it to the first page, hoping for more beautiful pictures...:cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

spiralout said:


> yeah um...Melbourne aint exactly known for its beaches in australia. That black stuff is just sea weed!


 I'd kill myself if our beaches up here were that bad!


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

yeah, and it'd be cool to see some winter pics at street level, that'd be just awesome


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Chapel st. famous for its seedy night clubs and its boutique shops


















































































































http://www.whitehat.com.au/images/Melbourne/ChapelSt.jpg


http://www.pictureninja.com/pages/australia/victoria/chapel-street-prahran.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3655/3604811099_aaafc56aa0.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2124/1901026802_8078329173_o_d.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/109/306367625_c506f1ad0a_b_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3342/3423261125_86e7e38dd7_b_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2549/4028437541_4a7fcc1bbe_b_d.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3388/3252720490_dfe9380065_b_d.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4050/4268717105_3093d79022_b_d.jpg

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2179102330/sizes/l/

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/148/347675490_31be4cde3f_o_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2367/2179107542_579fcbc40b_b_d.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2794/4431006425_4ae95e9924_b_d.jpg
http://www.realestate.com.au/photogallery.ds?id=106587212&type=photos&theme=rea.buy


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Melbourne trams 1990s


























































































































































http://ufies.org/~aleith/transit/melbourne/b2_2029.jpg
http://ufies.org/~aleith/transit/melbourne/w71024.jpg
http://ufies.org/~aleith/transit/melbourne/sw5_810_815.jpg
http://ufies.org/~aleith/transit/melbourne/sw5_812.jpg
http://ufies.org/~aleith/transit/melbourne/sw6_900.jpg
http://ufies.org/~aleith/transit/melbourne/sw6_954.jpg
http://ufies.org/~aleith/transit/melbourne/b2_2029.jpg
http://ufies.org/~aleith/transit/melbourne/b2_2069.jpg
http://ufies.org/~aleith/transit/melbourne/b2_2046.jpg
http://ufies.org/~aleith/transit/melbourne/b2_2090.jpg
http://ufies.org/~aleith/transit/melbourne/d1_3529.jpg
http://austtrams.tripod.com/nonstd/Melb217b.jpg
http://austtrams.tripod.com/nonstd/Melbv214.jpg
http://www.myweb.net.au/mottram/trams/moomba2002/moomba200201.jpg
http://www.myweb.net.au/mottram/trams/moomba2002/moomba200203.jpg
http://www.myweb.net.au/mottram/trams/moomba2002/moomba200204.jpg
http://www.myweb.net.au/mottram/trams/moomba2001/curr19.jpg


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:lol::lol: Dude, I've just find out Melbourne on Flickr. "Melbourne aerial", "Melbourne skyline", "Melbourne trams"!!! Wow it was just a treasure!!!:banana: Now I have a huuuuuuuuge collection of Melbourne wallpapers on my Mac!:cheers:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

cjb287 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/paddington62/3514391211/sizes/z/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

^^that's nice. well i'm assuming that the thread is getting old and stale with few people comenting. So probably won't post much more then


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice, amazing new photos from Melbourne :cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice capture at night, Japanese...


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

afl is huge in melbourne. Every weekend 4-5 games are played in Melbourne with crowds averaging 40,000 people each game (200,000 all up)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yury-prokopenko/4771056578/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasewong/4773943243/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atilla2008/4668947622/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3745092437/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paddington62/2970295445/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/richbd/4476361513/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/377049277/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nycviarachel/534456413/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sftrajan/3572139670/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/r1user/1552483766/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, amazing photos at dusk and night of Melbourne


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I've suggested on the Australian Forum, and I'm gonna do it here too. I propose a brand new name to my eternal love: *MELBELLE*


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.australiantraveller.com/images/galleries/2608/020047Eureka03.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack Daniel said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4776593915/sizes/l/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/striderv/3882586980/sizes/l/[/


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5cheherazad3/3253939419/
WilliamBullimore @flickr









http://www.theage.com.au/ffximage/2006/07/14/svYVE_narrowweb__300x370,0.jpg









http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/building-photos/862-1.jpg









[http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/gallery/photography/City/slides/Yarra'sEdge3.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/81/280951856_67e1d22d65_o_d.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/117/306292484_f21cf1f3e0_o_d.jpg









http://image22.webshots.com/22/2/86/84/239828684gwBPyu_fs.jpg


----------



## levinas by the store (Nov 28, 2004)

why the australian dream has turned into a nightmare for immigrants who live there!melbourne artfare 2010 would be a joke if it doesnt raise this issue headon,the world can sustain only if we live together as citizens of the world not as citizens of respective nations.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

^^your rant doesn't make sense. is there even an event called the melbourne artfare 2010?

"the Australian dream" is just for dramatic effect...i don't think there is such a thing


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Great buildings at the last pictures!


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

^^:cheers:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wezm/4820008095/sizes/l/


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack Daniel said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/twwen2/4822144947/sizes/m/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

*Collins Street, Melbourne's main street*

All by The Collector 
http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/






















































































































































































Napier Waller mosaic on Newspaper House.
















































Above and the next five down are of 333 Collins Street.






























































Above and below, inside the old Stock Exchange.

















Above and below, outside the old Stock Exchange.

















Above and below, inside the old ES & A bank.


































































































Le Meridien Hotel, inside the old Rialto Buildings.




























http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

*William St, Mainly legal and government buildings*

http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/








































































































































Next four, Former Royal Mint, 280 – 318 William Street





































http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/



Following by Yardmaster


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Melbourne's little streets*Little Collins Street*
http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/
Little Collins Street has some great little boutique clothing shops and between Queen and William Streets was for many years known as Chancery Lane.

*From east-end to west-end*
















































































































































http://forum.melbournephotos.net.au/viewforum.php?f=6&topicdays=0&start=0









little burke street























































Flinders lane

Flinders Lane was the alternative name for Little Flinders Street until 1948 when it became the official name.

*From east-end to west-end*










































































































































[/







http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/


----------



## Captain L (Jul 29, 2010)

Sydney and Melbourne are fantastic cities :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photo-updates about Melbourne


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Federation Square. Cutural hub and meeting centre









http://www.melbournetourist.com.au/MelbourneTourist/Index_files/shapeimage_1.png










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_WHg5TAkGt...e0/mzzRW-VHhGE/s1600/4ExcitingMixDowntown.JPG










http://abbaofficial.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/800px-federation_square_melbourne.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a5/Melbourne_Federation_Square.jpg









http://www.simonandalexa.com/USERIMAGES/20 Melbourne Federation Square 4(1).JPG










http://www.photoeverywhere.co.uk/east/melbourne/federation_square1010878.jpg










http://cache.virtualtourist.com/2738901-St_Pauls_Cathedral_from_Federation_Square-Melbourne.jpg









http://cache.virtualtourist.com/2103301-Federation_Square-Melbourne.jpg









http://photos.igougo.com/images/p176932-Melbourne-Federation_Square_on_a_rainy_day.jpg









http://0.tqn.com/d/studenttravel/1/0/K/H/melbourne-fed-square-tiles.jpg









http://museumvictoria.com.au/pages/7321/gallery/bicyclevic-500.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...0080112225219!Melbourne_Federation_Square.jpg









http://www.bhatt.id.au/blogimg/melbourne-federation-square.jpg








http://www.theodora.com/wfb/photos/...a_photo_david_simmonds_fed_square_pty_ltd.jpg









http://blog.miragestudio7.com/wp-content/uploads2/2009/08/melbourne_federation_square2.jpg









http://primeministers.naa.gov.au/Images/federation-square_tcm13-22346.jpg









http://photos.demandstudios.com/181/11/fotolia_737305_XS.jpg









http://images.travelpod.com/users/tom_s/australasia0708.1196472900.federation-square.jpg









http://mauriceguerrieri.com/wp-content/gallery/cityscapes/federation-square.jpg









http://www.mejtoft.se/traveltheworld/galleries/2009_anz/anz2009_006.jpg









http://www.tomgommans.nl/data/pano/federation_square.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/113/297911575_9a4330f2e4.jpg









http://www.gdaypubs.com.au/images/photos/large/2454407930.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice photo-updates about Melbourne


:cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh God, my heart aches everytime I see Melbourne pictures...


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks Pegasus...always so poetic. Haven't heard from you in a while...was begining to think you no longer cared for Melbourne


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

These pics are 'picture-perfect'


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

spiralout said:


> thanks Pegasus...always so poetic. Haven't heard from you in a while...was begining to think you no longer cared for Melbourne


Never!.. well...perhaps when I die...


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

I visited Melbourne a year ago and I really love the environment. Amazing pics, keep coming!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, awesome photos of Melbourne and especially those old ones


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack Daniel said:


> Melbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

JoSin said:


> I visited Melbourne a year ago and I really love the environment. Amazing pics, keep coming!


I'd like to visit Singapore again too...maybe we can swap?


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

soycordobes13 said:


> What a beautiful city!
> 
> The architectural heritage from begginings of the XX century is amazing, a treasure. Congratulations! :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, awesome photos of Melbourne and especially those old ones


:cheers:yeah I wish i could take credit for them:lol:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack Daniel said:


> Melbourne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack Daniel said:


> Melbourne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

This one is nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those recent ones are also great, very nice spiralout :cheers:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those recent ones are also great, very nice spiralout :cheers:


:cheers:for comments









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4814839409/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/huong-lan/4856769658/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcuscook/4822614191/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nastylittlehorse/4641101257/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rykneethling/4615168644/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografx/2950603278/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4566803160/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2493992979/sizes/l/


Eureka










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4050/4413418486_758d6ec149_o.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ​


..


----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

what is this? pride parade or underwear launch?


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Love to visit this beautiful city. It's amazing.


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

the first reflection pic made me thought the street was wider! tricky

Melbourne, t'es la dame de l'Australie, l'Etoile du Sud


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

melbourne looks like a beautiful combo of europe & a big american-style city... loving it!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

jacob302 said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2691/4440058789_26d419e467_z.jpg?zz=1
> 
> what is this? pride parade or underwear launch?


Melbourne Fashion Week


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack Daniel said:


> Melbs
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4836672319/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

It is really a lovely city!


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

awesome city! love those sunset photos, incredible!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/4940540425/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/4963344914/sizes/l/in/contacts/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959676801/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitug/4959037157/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pringaling/4955644023/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakup/4959469373/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/4950378479/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitug/4959633660/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/4953034269/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959068085/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/derekmidgley/4956234273/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4953714665/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Some great, very nice photos from Melbourne...


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Very nice city, liked the pictures.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasephotography/4741394015/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/4967532922/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lsear/848836824/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wibo/4966319235/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markbroadhead/2928568699/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasephotography/4793377168/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonenugen/4967680330/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4963230098/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/4967531798/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wibo/4966921612/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abstractnic/4958884387/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmbullock/3982952337/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/3125144552/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

really great photos and city


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

IIIIIIIIIIIII HAAAAAAAAAAATE TO BEEEEEE SOOOOOOOOOO FAAAAAAAAAAR AWAAAAAAAAAY FROOOOOOOOOOOOM YOU!!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/terrynoske/4970485402/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4967337219/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianfox/4969551072/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4955449117/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonelyradio/4969912659/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/djintegr8/3706467067/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianfox/4969549104/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/3715939951/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leonrw/3715945257/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2734170535/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/3708249515/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Amazing collection of pics Dim.

Very proud of my hometown.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4973038765/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raskimon/4973061533/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasephotography/4926440948/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/namthanh/4971813315/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phonix-rmf/4972300369/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiridenovo/4970093352/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atilla2008/4644065052/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Melbourne rocks, being there is a kind of a goal to me. :lol:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2633/3677063673_b15eb6442c_b_d.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2283/2095541372_0cc31bf698_b_d.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2233/2094771387_827d120aed_b_d.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2096/2314707824_d957991f87_b_d.jpg
Some of Melbourne’s unusual art deco








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2272/2313875771_38a4a1a96a_b_d.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3054/2314687646_2491cf2a10_b_d.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3105/2315722595_f17abef8d5_b_d.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2249/2313834721_d3706595e7_b_d.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/2320267483_2d0172e46e_b_d.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2284/2320273063_df29610e1c_b_d.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4830051231/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlot17/3782713210/sizes/z/in/set-72157621616967920/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlot17/4751983960/sizes/z/in/set-72157621616967920/


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m401/pouinetoksenodohio/IMG_5385.jpg?t=1249052982


limeyellow said:


> Melbourne yesterday





Alibaba said:


> *Melbourne - urbane streetscape - Autumn 2008 *
> 
> 
> *Collins st *
> ...


]








Melbourne
Moviebuff5, flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice, amazing photos from Melbourne


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments christos!








http://blog.hotelclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Windsor-Hotel-Melbourne.jpg








http://media.lonelyplanet.com/lpimg/2482/2482-7/preview.jpg










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/ooompaloompa123/Melbourne/Collins St/collplace_0881.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TDwwXm_ZpkI/AAAAAAAAAKw/-zkpn3784OE/s1600/P1050062.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TDwxWj5Lc8I/AAAAAAAAALA/50SFHAH1tkg/s1600/P1050089.JPG








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TDwxWj5Lc8I/AAAAAAAAALA/50SFHAH1tkg/s1600/P1050089.JPG








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TDxdvkga4zI/AAAAAAAAAMI/7R6E3HAxY_E/s1600/P1050092.JPG








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TDxeV_84HMI/AAAAAAAAAMQ/rfvAspZxo_A/s1600/P1050096.jpg








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TDxfJos9MUI/AAAAAAAAAMY/ewZwTRgvBBs/s1600/P1050094.JPG








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TDxfhHphRyI/AAAAAAAAAMg/o0rmGgoa758/s1600/P1050093.JPG








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TDxaZwso2LI/AAAAAAAAALo/1H-upvUqYEU/s1600/P1050090.JPG








http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TD7L9bKX_AI/AAAAAAAAANA/eCWj0Niyp3Y/s1600/P1050119.JPG








ttp://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TD7MR98BkuI/AAAAAAAAANI/2XfMRw3h0AI/s1600/P1050114.JPG








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TD7MzMyhJjI/AAAAAAAAANQ/LzTSDPXkPn4/s1600/P1050111.JPG









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TEl9FZf159I/AAAAAAAAAPs/-DebSqTftn0/s1600/MuralRoom.jpg








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8Dh...AAPM/ODg-MX3E8vA/s1600/Guy_Grossi-Mural-2.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uQU1LD8DhRg/TDwwu3uTDRI/AAAAAAAAAK4/KMakEmnZ1AE/s1600/P1050104.jpg


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Some of the pics make Melbourne look very European. I am flying out there on 1st October - my first trip to Australia :colgate:


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Been to Melbourne before, apart from the freaky weather, the city is so amazing! Its not crowded like many other cities, and I feel really comfortable walking along the streets. Great pictures!


----------



## Melb1 (Sep 19, 2002)

I live in this wonderful city and see these images everyday for real. I take this city for granted at times.
This thread and its pictures are truly amazing. 

Thanks for making me fall in love with this city all over again!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Damnit!! I don't love you! I don't you! I do not want to see you again!.. :gaah::gaah::tongue: You don't even note my existence!!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nexeh/4800184101/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4976537121/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/francescamariotti/4956552886/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/francescamariotti/4979101882/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ameliadowd/4984523215/sizes/l/in/pool-[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brendantimmons/4982136670/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/francescamariotti/4975996153/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsandwich/4985256242/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brendantimmons/4982151166/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/damoyoungsf/4982079794/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4979500486/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcubitt/4976866950/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks all for the generous comments


Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Damnit!! I don't love you! I don't you! I do not want to see you again!.. :gaah::gaah::tongue: You don't even note my existence!!!


:lol: you are a funny man pegasus...always make me laugh

more melbourne porn for you then...

Work should start soon on Melbourne's new southbank residential tower


silvermb said:


> stage 1 of 3 sold out
> 
> from their website, minus any precast


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Man, it will be a totally gorgeous addition to that area.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Man, it will be a totally gorgeous addition to that area.


Some more:










All seven of Melbourne's 200m+ proposals: 










Newer render for the tallest:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Will737 said:


> Some more:
> 
> 
> 
> All seven of Melbourne's 200m+ proposals:


the middle two are truely disgusting (second from left). The rest would be great additions


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

The one in the middle of the bottom row is a shocker - what else would you expect from Brady. But the one thats second from the left on the top row has since had a height increase and new renders released.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Perfect. but...I still do not agree with Eureka tower. horrid!


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

^^
Its not for everyone but there aren't too many resi towers in the world that are as bold in design as this. It would also have been very expensive to build I'd imagine (there's a lot of gold in those top ten story windows apparently). I love the use of angles and the pretty blue glass add a touch of class IMO











































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3364211381/sizes/o/

http://www.planbooktravel.com.au/bu...s/eureka-skydeck-88/2007_2FMay_2Fskydeck1.jpg
http://mcscbd2009.wikispaces.com/file/view/e.jpg/99931377/e.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kyaod67OH91qb4vc7o1_500.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2534/3922649910_8246c8dd5c.jpg


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Gold? Really?...I dunno buddy, but I really think it's does not match with Melbourne hno:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Gold? Really?...I dunno buddy, but I really think it's does not match with Melbourne hno:


yeah I looked it i up its apparently infused with 100% 24 carat gold. It was designed by a very prominent Melbourne architecture group who have been in Melb for a long time so I'd probably say it does match with Melbourne!:lol:

Their particular style of architecture is quite well known to those in the victorian forums (unusual but very melbourne)

They did this tower as well
















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3228/2894897660_20a2161336.jpg
http://www.maxxapartments.com.au/graphics/developer_photos/FK_sample01.jpg

Also this 








http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._150189688833_638048833_3462139_3185809_n.jpg

and this








http://www.ausproperty.cn/uploads/allimg/100302/4_100302152619_1.jpg

Their designs aint cheap!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Well once I can do nothing to delete that "thing" and my words will not make any difference :rant: let it be


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

spiralout said:


> the middle two are truely disgusting (second from left). The rest would be great additions


totally agree, i hope those don't get built.

Pegasus.- i think Eureka is fine, but it kinda stands alone, perhaps with a couple more 250 meter buildings. i'm not a big fan of Eureka though

maybe what the city is missing is a little more daring design with fancy French detail on it. 

the bulding inspired in the Rockafeller Center has to be build

thanks for the pics, they are Melbourneful


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Melbourne tends to have the most daring of architecture in Australia. It's very 'artsy'. That said, obviously not all of the most creative buildings are the tallest. Eventually Eureka won't stick out like a saw thumb, but it _was_ built with the intention of becoming an icon to the city and a reflection on Melbourne's history (the Eureka Stockaid etc). I love Eureka and I think it will be a timeless building.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Awesome. i especially liked the big photos of the arcades. There seems to be a large amount of guys in suits in a lot of the picutes of the CBD. Is Melbourne a city where formality is a big deal?


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

aljuarez said:


> Awesome. i especially liked the big photos of the arcades. There seems to be a large amount of guys in suits in a lot of the picutes of the CBD. Is Melbourne a city where formality is a big deal?


When I was young my mum seemed to like to make sure that everyone was dressed well whenever we went to the city...I suspect that was quite common 20 years ago as the city was considered a bit more exclusive and a bit more business oriented. I think Melbourne now caters for a wider variety of people with there being more of an emphasis on entertainment now days (people come to the city to eat drink and hang out). 

The people in suites may be going to a fancy dinner or may be business men. Its fine to dress casual. I think Melbourne is a bit more fashion conscious then Sydney however


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah Melbourne has more classy bogans and emos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Most of those projects about Melbourne are great, very nice


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/3186827071/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/5000140515/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5011715628/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/grac13/5011672302/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mentalman1369/5011123257/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5011718842/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/far-beyond-driven/5010600551/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/5010832865/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5007589239/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5010921217/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/grac13/5004049128/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_tl/5014922594/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeread/5014511206/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/equineocean/5014062985/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/5013596041/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiridenovo/5014358060/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/5014203418/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesscob23/5013393165/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smith_of_tmw/5003893649/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rexoz/5013704469/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiridenovo/5013726697/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

I like this one you posted dime!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leftride/5014317698/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

spiralout said:


> I like this one you posted dime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that one too. The view from that angle is incredible. Flinders Street Station really stands out.


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Flying visit by yours truly*














































fox1​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^Stunning photographs! Thank you!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne Finals Fever*
























































​


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos of Melbourne, like this one here are indeed very nice


fox1 said:


>


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/5019148779/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5017408514/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-j-b/3381459152/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wkk1883/5020266164/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rowandtaylor/5020220770/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keefpics/5000526039/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/5019175397/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonenugen/5019439457/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5017414086/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_tl/5014922594/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arboghast/5021498197/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> *Melbourne Finals Fever*
> ​


Grand Final was played today and was a draw for only the 3rd time in the 151 year history. Which means they have to do it all again next week!





A little trailer for next for those curious





btw nice pics DMT


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://publications.epress.monash.edu/na101/home/literatum/publisher/monash/journals/content/sd/2008/sd.2008.1.issue-1


[url]http://image03.webshots.com/3/2/38/29/3223829DqmfjHpjsV_ph.jpg[/url]
[url]http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/private/ParlInterior1.jpg[/url]
[url]http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/private/ParlInterior6.jpg[/url]
[url]http://farm1.static.flickr.com/108/268373929_ab6d645722_o_d.jpg[/url]
[url]http://farm1.static.flickr.com/91/268373928_b9595e50f1_o_d.jpg[/url]
[url]http://farm1.static.flickr.com/105/268373927_c2c3aea8db_o_d.jpg[/url]
[url]http://farm1.static.flickr.com/84/268373926_2050e85282_o_d.jpg[/url]
[url]http://publications.epress.monash.edu/na101/home/literatum/publisher/monash/journals/content/sd/2008/sd.2008.1.issue-1/sd080001/production/images/medium/sd080001_f01.jpg[/url]


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Citations in order
http://www.atablefortwo.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/movida1.jpg
http://image62.webshots.com/62/0/31/4/542903104CaNgNr_fs.jpg
http://users.aber.ac.uk/afc/pics/melbourne/bourkest.jpg
http://images.travelpod.com/users/ian_c/1.1260166043.bourke-street.jpg
http://cdn.wn.com/pd/41/a2/2e53e32bf638c7f28e72a5097cd9_grande.jpg
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_P8iQlw0yjYo/R0PWSN99SQI/AAAAAAAABJU/web9gdSE37A/IMG_1522[1].jpg
http://aphs.worldnomads.com/leah/17593/DSC00573.jpg
http://www.gourmetworrier.com/2009/01/20/rooftopcinema2.jpg
http://www.rs.realestate.com.au/objects/props/8230/103578230ml1162355898.jpg
http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/gallery/photography/Suburbs and Regional/slides/MelbUni2.jpg
http://www.punthill.com.au/accommod...ads/2010/03/300px-Flinders_lane_melbourne.jpg


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

Melbourne's Australia's gem. who would have thought such a fine city would exist in crocodrile dundee's land


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nope!!!...This thread will never die!...Can I ask for more?!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5032616837/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/honggry/4970412826/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/junior_photo/5034035807/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/librarybook/5031706008/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsandwich/5032684184/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathanbutler/5033271376/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arwurster1978/3340830290/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/saints09/5017040774/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/polaroidboy/5029091283/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngies/4948098566/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4947312533/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

im gonna go there one day, I promise myself!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelvalli/5025101509/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelvalli/5025101921/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/koofstudio/5034128459/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/koofstudio/5034146085/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbrphoto1/5033031542/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninadangelo/5032985056/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frostnova/5033037062/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsandwich/5032064935/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5030314014/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsandwich/5026627760/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Damnit!!! I hate you!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

^^

I hate him too. 

I never knew that Melbourne is such a beautiful city and that skyline... :drool:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

A sneak peak at some of melbourne's mansions. In the late 1800s Melbourne was reputedly the richest city in the world and had many palatial mansions. Many have been demolished but Melbourne still has thousands of old mansions left








http://www.bcl.com.au/melbourne/images/tvic/30646V.jpg








http://melbourneinphotos.com/Werribee Mansion 900px.jpg








http://www.specialevents.com.au/magazine/pages07/out_about/400717/43.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3404/3184473845_35628b1dbf.jpg








http://www.wyndham.vic.gov.au/frees...ribee_Park_Mansion_-_Grand_Staircase_w600.jpg









[url]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3404/3184473845_35628b1dbf.jpg
[IMG]http://farm1.static.flickr.co...tatic.flickr.com/108/295240636_de757a0da7.jpg








http://www.holidayinspirations.com.au/TravelArticleFiles/107/werribeemansion2_600.jpg








http://lh3.ggpht.com/_O6VZpn4FCvk/ShiMPEHeZaI/AAAAAAAAGQY/RlvV8vKr7e0/IMG_3447.JPG








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/117/295240634_1a1e16bff8.jpg








http://lh4.ggpht.com/_O6VZpn4FCvk/ShiMWEKvLkI/AAAAAAAAGQk/Am2EKIc2zvQ/IMG_3448.JPG








http://lh4.ggpht.com/_O6VZpn4FCvk/ShiMCNmLSKI/AAAAAAAAGQI/gKW8Qgn-FHw/IMG_3439.JPG








http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/private/Labassa1.jpg








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1120/815840192_a02850e900.jpg








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1016/815840148_56d9f95ac5.jpg?v=1195051207







http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/69/GovernmentHouseMelbourne2_gobeirne.jpg/800px-GovernmentHouseMelbourne2_gobeirne.jpg








http://www.whitehat.com.au/images/Melbourne/GovtHouse.jpg









http://cdn.wn.com/pd/e7/9d/78f287ba2fe02e6dda6a9a189f0e_grande.jpg








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1265/815840214_68c221c087.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_pQcO7ORuZes/SOiDNbBZX1I/AAAAAAAADIM/BuTIUvt_COg/Melbourne80.JPG








http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45601000/jpg/_45601308_melbourne_holding512.jpg








http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_kLLeYeQqt8M/TELojYxDpcI/AAAAAAAAMQY/0_sysEU-UAc/s800/DMThero.jpg








http://www.essential-architecture.com/IMAGES2/Royal_exhibition.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2085/1965862976_0fb60e4098_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3610/3491589786_49de2ee931_z.jpg







http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_knHmw4EPfhE/SYewJQXs26I/AAAAAAAAAVE/ljaiB1xcX94/s320/FederalHotel.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Bronteboy












































































http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v460/Bronteboy/


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

More by Bronteboy


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Back to where it belongs


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/librarybook/5060491519/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tbd/5060535262/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-j-b/2307773102/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tod_phew/5059225179/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsandwich/5059475198/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5059447220/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adam_mccarthy/4501666120/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/neo_f/5055390645/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardwynn/5056950585/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/5056714954/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/4207495663/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eliasallanby/5054153742/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Is it spamming if I only say *"lovely"*, just to bring the thread to the top again? :|




*Lovely*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its lovely for sure (the city of Melbourne) under those new photos... downtown of Melbourne has some very nice old -restored- buildings btw


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:drool:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/derekmidgley/5088551529/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/far-beyond-driven/5088801754/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beautifulamnesia/5087857631/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beautifulamnesia/5087491259/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chealse_88813/5085307629/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beautifulamnesia/5071428566/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5075502452/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5083619330/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5083025969/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beautifulamnesia/5087830197/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beautifulamnesia/5078172384/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Is it spamming if I only say *"lovely"*, just to bring the thread to the top again? :|


I'd consider its spamming if you do it too often.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Melbourne’s old southern star wheel is to go up once again after it was disassembled nearly two years ago (there was cracking in the axels after 4 days of over 43 degree temps)


Dash 222 said:


>





melburn21 said:


>


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/5104699788/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/5104672378/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5088749291/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/5101350981/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/5102000184/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5096214908/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jinluhao/5098582397/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathan_photography/5099285330/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/5097344251/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/5095893595/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jianchan/5096101431/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dude, do you have some larger pictures to use as wallpaper?...please...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

If you click the link under the picture, some of the pictures also come in a larger version. Try saving it and setting to background 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiridenovo/5116526113/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5114602510/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alv168/5102512494/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wibo/5113141171/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/4789929586/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eronsalazar/5118603309/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xhanatos/5062867604/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5114000051/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batfish007/3889345778/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jkronborg/4952409597/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5114086530/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5113991604/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jo_lady/5108715025/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adonline/5112509021/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Really nice photos in this last few batches Dime...great finds!



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5114000051/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/
> ]



The state opposition wants to launch a design competition to finish flinders street station…i think it’s a dumb idea as the original is a perfectly good design (but at least they're thinking about finally finishing it!








http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/private/FlindersSSPlatformRoof.jpg
Inside FSS Clocktower








How dilapidated much of the station has become


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As well indeed great and very nice photos from Melbourne, Dime


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/innercreation/5141961142/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5141135031/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgiawilson/5096322384/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4997876748/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5141130295/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/barbfi/5139620320/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiridenovo/5119643155/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amar/5138587041/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hikarisuperexpress/2071074816/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5056587585/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xlynx/5135572102/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickwilken/5135545144/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/5133686280/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/orangee/5060772761/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5130543913/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5122425331/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/justin77/5113938886/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pyanxz/5127713981/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Simply perfect!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow melbourne looks incredibly interesting! haven't seen such interesting angels of other aussie cities so... well done!


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

melbourne rocks!! very great pictures congrats!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

LOVE makes me come here and ask for more!


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

nobody does it half as good as Melbourne, why you have to be so good....

:cheers:


----------



## Dockside (Jun 16, 2008)

Im loving all the graff pics.
Melbourne does street graffite very well in all the right places..
Great work guys ))


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Taken by me


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Try turning down the colour saturation.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

a bigger size...please...on flickr perhaps...


----------



## MelbourneFC (Nov 8, 2010)

We really have it good in this city.. It really is a very livable city (although many would argue the cost of living is stupid these days) and I certainly love living here. The diversity of people and and numerous events (sporting etc) certainly makes for a fantastic lifestyle. 

Great pics by the way..


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

MelbourneFC said:


> We really have it good in this city.. It really is a very livable city (although many would argue the cost of living is stupid these days) and I certainly love living here. The diversity of people and and numerous events (sporting etc) certainly makes for a fantastic lifestyle.
> 
> Great pics by the way..


I've never been there ( The only dream I have, these days...), but I think it is a kind of micro-cosmos...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imagesbyh/4915928888/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniel-fisher/5160482287/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/imagesbyh/5160508087/sizes/l/in/pool-4[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/natnatalie/5161253690/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alepape/4853473714/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thenextstation/5161118752/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jianchan/5161027676/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mashtee/5159505072/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/natnatalie/5160650883/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5157334387/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/5152863416/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/derekmidgley/5151104856/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/5157365847/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/liamliam/5153670072/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/genotypewriter/2439394708/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5153364661/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abhenna/5157577371/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

My picture


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

God!!! I forgot it!!! How could I ?...


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Taken by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice photos once again from Melbourne :cheers:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Melbourne and Sydney look perfect.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5230987211/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andhey/5233905322/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andhey/5233907092/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/5233176871/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guvnah/4772869973/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vyeow/5225741851/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5227428387/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4316822081/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/runnerone/5216335256/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guvnah/4772866553/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5223116136/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guvnah/4773506884/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5188435066/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jianchan/5184291682/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5210982041/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/5213998290/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5210623607/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5174206933/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5188395959/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsandwich/5205826405/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/5203934502/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-elliott/5197621513/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-elliott/5184517822/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/param22/4681936578/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/assafs/4247779060/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


awesome pics.....beautiful street scenes.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nofixedaddress/5253782598/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5251664209/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5206208286/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bendyhaze/5252774995/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sinay/5251755162/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mercaphoto/5253288584/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/naughtyword/5248477775/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/douglasssj/5250947643/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgiabateman/5250105449/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shardaew/5256515887/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

^^

I love laying on the grass... Awesome pic!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/philthy_boosy/5263036884/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5263138221/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lachlantelfer/5262974158/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iconist/5259868933/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-elliott/5257043655/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevhii/5257513210/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brandondoran/5265112768/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5263220529/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5263841732/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/firepoised/5262461405/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Very good temperature ranges. Very comfortable to live here it seems. Here in Rio temperatures are too high.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959404360/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5250223318/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4958810505/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959402772/sizes/l/in/photostream/[/


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

:drool:...what can I say?...


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Perfect!


----------



## Cebu15 (Mar 18, 2010)

I LOVE Melbourne. The last time was probably 2007, and now it looks much better! hope to visit soon!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5364272087/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlafrance/5365397550/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5364857326/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ehanna93/4770122525/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5354472613/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlafrance/5363794560/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/5356325191/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jshultzphotography/5354365968/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/4tunesphotos/5353092203/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ponyanarchy/5050388488/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey, Dimethyltryptamine, great finds! Or are they yours?
Anyway, what-s the name of the street or neighbourhood where the 2nd pic was taken? the one with the row of cute houses...


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Looks like Smith Street, Collingwood/Fitzroy. Might be wrong, haven't been there for about a year.

edit: Oh, second picture, I thought you meant the fourth last photo, thats smith street. The photo was broken but according to the flicker tag, it's shopfronts on Chapel Street, South Yarra/Prahran


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Summer Average High - 25.3c
> Summer Average Low - 13.9c
> 
> Winter Average High - 14.3c
> Winter Average Low - 6.5c





Guaporense said:


> Very good temperature ranges. Very comfortable to live here it seems. Here in Rio temperatures are too high.


indeed, sounds great haha


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikzo/5367656798/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikzo/5367069979/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikzo/5367680060/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5368051843/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/humpt/5368096169/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/5366724838/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilot81/5354448318/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-elliott/5367013512/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beast1/5366366919/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## cage of man (Jun 1, 2010)

nice!


----------



## cage of man (Jun 1, 2010)

i'll try to add a few if i work it out haha


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not sure what word would describe what I saw... maybe... classy... 

Great mix of modern and old. I like trams and Melbourne have them!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/smileyshaz/5386871070/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/derekmidgley/5387043000/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5383586304/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rexoz/5384312222/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deewy/5357300452/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5380994728/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrissamuel/5356427167/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jshultzphotography/5379948317/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5378717855/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yeu008/5377524744/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5377479558/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilyons/4674061071/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaycmiller/5374664019/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5376363906/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cicada_/5377465474/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiridenovo/5372913776/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

Even drunks looks more beautiful in Melbourne


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/briekitten/5412944179/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5413031390/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5409613233/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deewy/5354084133/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilwinch/5409476637/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smokingdiode/5409864171/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikewale/5063401333/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregbriggs/5402689877/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5412301961/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kylori/5391669455/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5418301337/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/s_unn_y/5418089097/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/s_unn_y/5418680034/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5417871905/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some photos of Melbourne I took on Saturday :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from Melbourne guys


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

ALL PICS IS COOL !!!!


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

*Hellospank25* YOU LIVE THERE AND I DON'T...THAT'S DEFINITELY NOT FAIR!!!!:wallbash:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4782814408/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/swanpow/5434751298/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/swanpow/5434676564/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonenugen/5424239443/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5430785106/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilwinch/5429871841/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/5429891141/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hwanming/5427563533/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/trevor-dennis/5426915613/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5412878942/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

This is a really cool city


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool is not enough to define this city! Perfect is more precise


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack Daniel said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5377661117/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


>


^^That's along the upfield line, somewhere near North Melbourne Station, see it from the train everyday!


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

little universe said:


> ^^That's along the upfield line, somewhere near North Melbourne Station, *see it from the train everyday!*


:bleep::baeh3::drool:


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Feb 12, 2011)

Melbourne is wondeful. I always feel welcome there. 
Nice people and good architecture.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

lovely Melbourne...:cheers:


----------



## nidz (Dec 26, 2009)

Melbourne looks incredible!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5446654960/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smokingdiode/5383084777/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/5440277569/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heiko_w/5441145715/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/derekmidgley/5439355445/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rexoz/5444525612/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/k3k0/5439480693/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yannwoo/5439004312/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlot17/5438118459/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

i want to live in Australia for a couple of months


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahwkhoo/5186897350/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing Melbourne :cheers: very nice photos from this city once again...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great pix, i'm loving it


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/karinfischer/5451118146/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chillari/5446468498/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5353800563/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vakuyi/5446342881/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shellza/5447230056/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5447053190/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5447059082/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/5446654960/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smokingdiode/5383084777/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

little universe said:


> ^^That's along the upfield line, somewhere near North Melbourne Station, see it from the train everyday!


The council are now threantening to have it removed also, on the grounds that it impedes advertising regulations (or some other excuse).


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Which (larger) city in Oz got the best vibe, coolest, and like, most open people and stuff like that?

Melbourne sure seems like a 'hot candidate' to me!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/swanpow/5434680344/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/in-hindsight/1563673395/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yannwoo/5453391834/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubygraphics/5429745282/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/absolutwade/4762638018/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubygraphics/5450547850/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chealse_88813/5085307629/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/4tunesphotos/5453228640/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5093067038/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rexoz/5453148932/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonrawlings/5455329684/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/transaero/5044571182/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vakuyi/5449934997/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

More of mines


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More black & white... very nice as well kay:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

More from me


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

More from me


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

Hellospank...Could you post them in a larger size, please?...wallpapers...you know...


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

One more by me from today


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

More from me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos once again


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome job hellospank. My internet has been real slow lately (no idea why...) so loading images to post in here can be quite tedious and I've been avoiding it. It's not too bad today, so I'll give it a shot.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymondoh/5525983532/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymondoh/5332336427/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamessmyth/5527180674/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kashgandhi/5525599553/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oneant/5526114650/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ponyanarchy/5049676887/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nick_au/5525612454/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tod_phew/5523259185/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5251664209/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522065823/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/damo998/5510435373/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

more from me


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

from me


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Myer department stores new makeover 


AUboy said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/ @ flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some of mine from last year


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/beautifulamnesia/5531878656/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guriguritago/5532111568/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heiko_w/5532138862/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kylebuchanan/5533639252/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kylebuchanan/5533051543/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaycmiller/5531829954/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonelyradio/5531270513/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alsadventure/5518612274/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartkowalski/5531771986/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

More from me


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

more from me


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

mines from yesterday


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shaddsi/5549063799/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shenghan/5548905638/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/5549630142/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guriguritago/5546829962/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guriguritago/5542858336/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5542489819/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/2careless/5540639511/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/2careless/5541287723/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I really like seeing those new updates about Melbourne


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some more of my photos


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Victoria Market by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


The Imperial by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Urban Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


South Lawn by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Autumn Leaf by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Autumn in Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Autumn in Melbourne  by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Autumn in Melbourne  by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Autumn in Melbourne  by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shrine by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Autumn day by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful city, hope I'll visit it one day!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Autumn  by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Autumn  by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Melbourne*

























source: all empires history community walking melbourne​


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

kay: seeing these pics make me miss Melbourne


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

hellospank25 said:


> Autumn in Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr
> 
> Awesome! :drool: But then again, everything in Melbourne is awesome.


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

:gaah: :gaah: I don't understand why I was not born in Melbourne!!!:doh:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Those are great perspectives, Fox1!!!:banana:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Although well and truly out of date. At least 5 years old


----------



## Dockside (Jun 16, 2008)

aljuarez said:


> Those are great perspectives, Fox1!!!:banana:


He must like old photos of Melb, Syd likes that 
Yea, at least 6 or 7 years old, so many buildings are not even built including our tallest, Eureka Tower.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q31/colinah07/DSC_0054.jpg


----------



## Petersen. (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful autumn pics


----------



## Chriista (May 23, 2011)

Amazing pictures, I love them. Makes me feel I'm there myself. I'm truly in love with Melbourne and when I finish my education I will definitely move there :3


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5759698692/


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

^^ It's simply :drool:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Autumn in Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Royal Exhibition Building by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Autumn by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Carlton Gardens by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

is melbourne really cold in winter? it looks a lot like toronto during fall


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Deanb said:


> is melbourne really cold in winter? it looks a lot like toronto during fall


In the peak of winter temperatures are usually 6 C at night and 12 C during the day


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Autumn  by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Urban Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Autumn Colours  by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Autumn in Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Melbourne  by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

lovely city, but so empty


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

^^not really. Hellospank usually takes photos in quiet areas or on sundays. Melbourne feels extremely busy/vibrant most of the time


----------



## Cumulus (Dec 27, 2008)

Deanb said:


> is melbourne really cold in winter? it looks a lot like toronto during fall


As far as I have experienced, Melbourne's climate is similar to Atlantic coast Europe, like Lisbon or Northern Spain. It's perhaps not quite as cold in winter as those areas (it almost never snows in the city - maybe once every fifty years), and the average summer temperature might not be quite as high, although our extreme heat waves are probably more intense. 

We have very changeable weather, due to our proximity to the Southern Ocean and our latitude.

Despite opinions to the contrary, I think Melbourne has a great climate; We actually have seasons. Today was a beautiful, cool, calm and crisp sunny day.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Observations May 31st 4pm: Last day of Autumn by William's Wish Wellingtons, on Flickr

Bird's eye view of CBD Melbourne by 2careless, on Flickr

street by Eddie_Shin, on Flickr

Cab ride home by alepape, on Flickr

~ by apollo_812, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bungy43/5787620151/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bungy43/5787621945/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Melbourne southbank walk around for landscape photos by ryk_neethling, on Flickr

The Hidden Sculpture of Love by Chasing Cubes of Light, on Flickr

Melbourne CBD from Eureka Towers by 2careless, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

hellospank25 said:


> In the peak of winter temperatures are usually 6 C at night and 12 C during the day


That is not winter. 

If you have - 10 C for several weeks that is winter. And snow on ground at least 3 months.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

apinamies said:


> That is not winter.
> 
> If you have - 10 C for several weeks that is winter. And snow on ground at least 3 months.


Winter is a relative term. Melbourne definately experiences 4 distinct seasons. There are snowy mountains as well situated not too far away from Melbourne


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Question for Melbournians: how extensive is Melbourne's mass transit network ( not only trams, but suburban rail, taxi service and bus routes as well )? What's the condition of the entire network, how well is it kept and how high is the technological level of the infrastructure? How much do the citizens of Melbourne use it? Melbourne has the largest tram network in the world, but only 178 million passangers used it in 2009, compared to 204 million passangers in my hometown, and Zagreb is 4 times smaller than Melbourne.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Crash_N said:


> Question for Melbournians: how extensive is Melbourne's mass transit network ( not only trams, but suburban rail, taxi service and bus routes as well )? What's the condition of the entire network, how well is it kept and how high is the technological level of the infrastructure? How much do the citizens of Melbourne use it? Melbourne has the largest tram network in the world, but only 178 million passangers used it in 2009, compared to 204 million passangers in my hometown, and Zagreb is 4 times smaller than Melbourne.


Apart from the tram system (28 lines I think) which is just ok in my opinion everything else is shit. 

The suburban rail system is awful as most trains are smelly, they are always late and the waiting time is absurd (20 minutes in off peak week days and 30 minutes on week ends)

The bus system is also bad as the waiting time is very long and they get stuck in traffic for ages

I guess that the reason why not many people use the system is because it's overpriced $3-4 for a 2 hour ticket or $7-10 for a daily ticket


----------



## Cumulus (Dec 27, 2008)

Crash_N said:


> Question for Melbournians: how extensive is Melbourne's mass transit network ( not only trams, but suburban rail, taxi service and bus routes as well )? What's the condition of the entire network, how well is it kept and how high is the technological level of the infrastructure? How much do the citizens of Melbourne use it? Melbourne has the largest tram network in the world, but only 178 million passangers used it in 2009, compared to 204 million passangers in my hometown, and Zagreb is 4 times smaller than Melbourne.


Relative to European cities, Melbourne's public transport system is pretty run-down and underfunded. The biggest problem is that Melbourne, unlike Zagreb, has a huge urban sprawl and so the cost of maintenance per passenger would be very high. Also, because of this sprawl, the trains in particular can feel pretty unsafe at night. In this regard, Melbourne is much more like a big American city. Most households have two or three cars, especially in the suburbs.

Melbourne would have a _massive_ carbon footprint per capita.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

^^i think the transport system has improved a bit since the new government has come in...I haven't been on a smelly train for about a year. Melbourne's public transport is hardly great but its not bad at the moment

But it needs a hell of a lot of work to meet the growing population demands.


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

hellospank25 said:


> Apart from the tram system (28 lines I think) which is just ok in my opinion everything else is shit.
> 
> The suburban rail system is awful as most trains are smelly, they are always late and the waiting time is absurd (20 minutes in off peak week days and 30 minutes on week ends)
> 
> ...


Shitty suburban rail? Smelly trains that are always late? One train in every few years? Man, it's just like Zagreb!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ Also I think there is some kind of discrimination going on in the way they assign trains and trams on the various lines

Some lines get those brand new trams with lots of space and air conditioning


New Low Floor Tram Melbourne 30Jun08 by NormanBear, on Flickr

while other lines get those tram which are very small and have no air conditioning


Z3 126 in Elizabeth Street by Michael "Comeng301M" Coley, on Flickr


and some goes on with trains

nice and new on some lines


X'Trapolis With Temporary Metro Stickers to Cover the Connex Logo by richardluyy, on Flickr

old and crap on others


23M @Flinders St ~03.08.98 by James 460, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

^^ Well, at least you've got *some* new trains, and both Flinders Street and New Cross stations are top-notch. New suburban trains for Zagreb were announced several years ago, and guess what's the status of the project. Not to mention our main rail station needs modernisation bad. hno:


----------



## primal beauty (Oct 11, 2007)

*some facts about public transport*

I find this to be misrepresantation and misinformed view about Melbourne Public transport.
What I know is the fact that public transport is quite extensive and comprehensive:it covers all metropolitan Melbourne, which is one of widest spread cities in the world and includes train ,tram and bus network.It is important to say that is a commuter sytem and not a rapid transit system.

The fleet is modern and clean; weekend tends to see transport a bit less clean due to young population using the transport during those times and makink extra mess, especially the party crowed going to clubs and burs.

All three modews of transport have a modern fleet; half of it is very new and the rest is refurbished and modernized; the old hitachi train showen on this page is only one of few left in the fleet due to rise of public tranport users and government orderin more trains, which takes time.

The tram network is biggest in the word: 250 km of tracks, 32 routes, and 500 tram fleet.
The train network is very substantial as well: 800 km of tracks ( dual tracks and tripple tracks in some places),16 lines with 216 stations, and around 400 trains in its fleet.
The bus network has more than 300 routes and a big modern fleet.

All of this,plus the safty systems including cameras at all stations, inside all of trains , buses and trams and smart card system, make it a decent public transport.
It is true to say that punctuality is a problem, but the new transport authority is working hard to improve the system.

I could go on and on , but to cut it short, it is not a horrible system, it is a rather decent one that needs improvment and constant upgrade and maintenance.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ Are you a spokesperson for Metro and Yarra trams? :lol:

It is a well known fact that our public transport system is almost third world
in terms of quality. We don't even have a train/tram that goes to the airport!


----------



## primal beauty (Oct 11, 2007)

I am not...he he...just bored and at work at the moment...but seriously, `third world`, and airport link is a valid point, but has got nothing to do with quality of public transport overall...i know , because i use it, and have travelled a bit so can compare the other systems...when you critisize something, you should give us explanation that justifies it, not just be negative for the sake of it...


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Autumn by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Urban Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


City circle tram by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne architecture by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


City circle tram by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

apinamies said:


> That is not winter.
> 
> If you have - 10 C for several weeks that is winter. And snow on ground at least 3 months.


Same could probably be said about your summer.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ Damn it!!!
I love this city probably more than any melbournian do...


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Urban Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Melbourne street art by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Useless randomness? by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Urban Fitzroy by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Urban Fitzroy by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Brunswick Street  by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne street art  by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love the shots on post # 684.....


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

More...


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

A question for Melburnians: Does Melbourne conjure up the same perceptions as what San Francisco and Vancouver do for Americans and Canadians, respectively?

In other words, is Melbourne known amongst Australians as a city with preferable climate, thriving arts and culture, beautiful natural landscape, and a recreational lifestyle? It seems so from looking at the pictures and reading about the city...


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

raymond_tung88 said:


> A question for Melburnians: Does Melbourne conjure up the same perceptions as what San Francisco and Vancouver do for Americans and Canadians, respectively?
> 
> In other words, is Melbourne known amongst Australians as a city with preferable climate, thriving arts and culture, beautiful natural landscape, and a recreational lifestyle? It seems so from looking at the pictures and reading about the city...


I would definitely think so. Melbourne has by far the best mildest climate out of all the major cities. 

Sydney is too humid
Brisbane is too warm and humid
Adelaide is like hell in summer 
Perth is hot even in Autumn and Spring

Also Melbourne has so many parks around the city and lots of festivals


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

You forgot the most important: MELBOURNE IS DAMN SEXY!!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Melbourne is known to many outside of it (and even those in it) as being "too cold". It's not really true, but I think Sydney and Brisbane have the two most preferred climates - nicer weather, and warmer temperatures.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Urban Fitzroy by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Untitled by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Urban life  by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shadows by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Foggy evening by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne at night by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Urban Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## Cumulus (Dec 27, 2008)

raymond_tung88 said:


> A question for Melburnians: Does Melbourne conjure up the same perceptions as what San Francisco and Vancouver do for Americans and Canadians, respectively?
> 
> In other words, is Melbourne known amongst Australians as a city with preferable climate, thriving arts and culture, beautiful natural landscape, and a recreational lifestyle? It seems so from looking at the pictures and reading about the city...


Melbourne is pretty understated and low-key, but is probably the best example in Australia of what people in bigger European and North American cities take for granted; good shopping, restaurants, theatre, art galleries, big cultural events, etc. Sydney has it as well (and to a lesser extent), however life there is dominated by the outdoors, due to its spectacular location and warmer weather. 

Inner-Melbourne feels the least like the typical Australian stereotypes; it's colder and the streets have trams running along them, people dress well and eat out, they live in smaller houses and apartments, it's much more socially progressive and less politically conservative, there is a lot of beautiful Victorian architecture and wide boulevards, the beaches are shit and there are no koalas anywhere...


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Urban Melbourne BW by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne fog BW by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

City life by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Untitled by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

City living by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne at night by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Autumn by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


St Kilda beach by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

spiralout said:


>


Is amazing.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

St Kilda beach  by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Pigeons by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


St Kilda Pier by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


At the beach... by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Rough sea by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Rocks at sea by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne skyline by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

^^ Great shot of Melbourne's skyline! Cant wait to see pearl rising right in the middle.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mutemonkey/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Cumulus (Dec 27, 2008)

Dean said:


> Amazing you guys don't know your history.
> 
> This is Lalor House. A great mannerist styled house on Church Street Richmond. It was built in 1888 for the son of Peter Lalor of the Eureka Stockade/Rebellion fame.


Interesting info. There are a few pretty impressive mansions on the hill there in Richmond. Was it a more prestigious area back in the day?

Still don't like the way it looks and wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sanman66/5941198645/


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

i've found 2 spectacular photos taken by two other forumers in the ozcrapers section.

these 2 pictures show a wintry atmosphere with leafless trees in Melbourne at street level. 










By fabianamuso at 2011-07-16










by silvermb posted in ozcrapers


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Fabian said:


> Melbourne from Williamstown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

Bang!!!



Jack Daniel said:


> Melbourne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

^^that'll make pegasus hard:lol:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Flinders Street Station by Oy*, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eranjela/4600770604/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

melbourne-5664-ps-w by pw-pix, on Flickr

Union Lane by gregbriggs, on Flickr

The bells, the bells by 
clouds-of-delusion by [ embr ], on Flickr.flickr.com/people/phase-one/]J-C-M[/url], on Flickr

Deco by abstractnic, on Flickr

i\ by ducVduc, on Flickr


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredodonnell/5963396267/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5962685267/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottdmundy/5962337869/


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

melbourne by JASE, Flickr









thedustandthescreaming, Flickr









melbourne by JASE, Flickr









monoliths by JASE, Flickr









Melbourne Aerial Sunset by Creatography Wedding Photography, Flickr









melbourne by JASE, Flickr









sunset city by JASE, Flickr









thedustandthescreaming, Flickr​


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Wonderful pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos as usually :cheers:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.michaelevansphotographer...mages/melbourne_docklands_at_dusk_balcony.jpg










http://www.michaelevansphotographer.com/images/Panoramic_images/flames_at_the_casino_melbourne.jpg










http://www.michaelevansphotographer.com/images/Panoramic_images/melbournes_balloon_sunrise.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/5976567917/


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

]
Melbourne, early morning by keithinmelbourne, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What's the name of the low-rise area in the foreground? Looks interesting! 




fox1 said:


> melbourne by JASE, Flickr​


----------



## Dockside (Jun 16, 2008)

aljuarez said:


> What's the name of the low-rise area in the foreground? Looks interesting!


Nrth Melbourne..


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

aljuarez said:


> What's the name of the low-rise area in the foreground? Looks interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Sunrise by panoramic74, on Flickr


..


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Fresh vegetables by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Here is your change madam.. by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Fresh fruit at the market by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates....I just love markets.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Fitzroy (North East of the CBD)









































































by me


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

I first fell in love with this city a few years ago through an Indian rom-com shot in Melbourne . The movie was pretty lame but the movie was worth watching just for the beautiful location . :lol:
Great pics , I love Melbourne's lane culture and graffiti . The city has just *so much character .* :applause:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

It does, glad you like Melbourne. Truly is a beautiful city.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Australian cities have great and often very characterful and funky inner city areas. South Melbourne is one of my favourites in Melbourne. Here's a few of my own pictures, as well as a bit of neighbouring Albert Park.

1. South Melbourne


2. 



3. 


4. 


5.


6.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

7.


8.


9.


10.


11.


12. Commie-block in the heart of South Melbourne. Most inner-city areas have these type of 60s housing, with many former old homes razed to make room for them. Usually new migrants reside in these highrises, making for an interesting demographic mix in Melbourne's inner-city areas; new migrants, yuppies, old-timers, students, the well-heeled etc.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

13.


14.


15.


16.


17.


18.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

19.


20.


21.


22.


23.


24.


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0018[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0021[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0026[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0028[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0038[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0046[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0307[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0111[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0215[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0319[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0229[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_8692[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_8741[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_8750[/IMG]


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's some more pics, one more of SM I meant to post and the rest of neighbouring Albert Park, which is very characterful, albeit sedate and exclusive.

25.



Albert Park
1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

more Albert Park

8.


9.


10.


11.


12.


13.


14.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

15.


16.


17.


18.


19.


20.


21.


22.


23.


24.


25.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Collins Street by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Bourke Street by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Good stuff, spank! kay:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

awesome photos! panoramas of Melbourne see very beautiful! 
__________________


Baku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

nathandavid88 said:


> Next up, Melbourne's GPO:


..


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

nathandavid88 said:


> Well, as I mentioned to a few people, I was down in Melbourne the weekend before last, as of course I had my camera with me for the occasion, so here are some of the 700-odd photos I took over the 3 days I was down there.
> 
> When in Melbourne, how can you start with anything except Myer Bourke St, including some photos of the Myer Mural Hall (which was closed to the public, and had to be taken through closed glass doors)
> 
> ...


..


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

nathandavid88 said:


> And next to The Age is the Grand Hotel. I think it was originally offices for the Victorian Railway, and it's a beautiful building. Nicer than my hotel I suspect, but likely with a price tag to match!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

wow... I love the old architecture! Would it be fair to say that Australian cities have done a much better job at preserving their architectural heritage (mostly 19th and 20th century works) than North American cities?


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Melbourne street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne GPO by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


High-rise apartments in Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne Street Scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Melbourne street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photos by Francio


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Hosier Lane by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Centre Place by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne skyline by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the magnificent photos of Melbourne....:cheers2:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it almost looks a bit like san francisco... only not as bright as the colors of san francisco are


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Melbourne by Ifege


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Untitled by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Centre Place by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Degraves Street by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne GPO by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

A tram in Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Great photos! Aussie boys should update more often :cheers:


----------



## mordorrrr (Oct 30, 2011)

http://imagetwist.com/dz44hw0wukmh/2463217928_66ed99a4a0_o.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/1qp6e8k9g8hx/4565245928_b746c30648_o.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/2kyswyk0n7ae/2333429440_201a89d989_o.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/8r3foa7allyy/3636943543_4313502d8f_o.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/248jz1lr8vqp/3636943543_4313502d8f_o.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/bnxnxnnhszqh/1575607666_6bb43841c0_b.jpg.html


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/punkybruiser/6271507234/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hvdn/6219648893/[/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

A dark day in Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Urban Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Melbourne street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

As I was saying in the Ozzie forum the other day i think Melbourne must have some kind of a world record for the number of half built/never completed grand old buildings.
Parliament








www.antiqueprintroom.com 








www.antiqueprintroom.com 
State library








http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/private/Library1.jpg
Spencer st station (now southern cross...I don't think they ever got very far with the original design though)








http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/private/SpencerProp1882.jpg
GPO








Flinders st station (never completed swanston st facade and station roof)








the list goes on...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

--


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Up high by Chealse V, on Flickr


Melbourne City Australia by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr


20111226-090944 by 2careless, on Flickr


Tattoos and Graffiti by lenymo, on Flickr


Day and Night by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


_DSC3628 by Deliverance., on Flickr









Up high by Chealse V, on Flickr


_DSC3633 by Deliverance., on Flickr


Melbourne Christmas Buskers by Gav Owen, on Flickr


Untitled by Chealse V, on Flickr


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/howaye/6543043499/]
IMG_0027 by howaye, on Flickr


Melbourne Town Hall by denmac25, on Flickr


1 Hand, 1 Foot by Matt_Lew, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Yarra's echo by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr

Swanston Street by _pdra, on Flickr

rooftops in fog by piggley, on Flickr

Blue, red and white by 98octane, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Fitzroy Gardens by robin.hajek, on Flickr


Southbank Cityscape by labtamg, on Flickr


Bird's eye view of CBD Melbourne by 2careless, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Rialto by brown.debbie57, on Flickr









34 seconds by purple camel, on Flickr

Flinders Lane and Swanston by anna leo, on Flickr

Early sunsets by ~wibo~, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Hook Turn Signage and LED Display Melbourne by AS 1979, on Flickr

3103 (125B 001-SG) ROCHESTER ROAD by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3016 (xPSE-SG) WILLIAMSTOWN by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr









Coffee time by jarrado, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Wheel and Skyline, Melbourne by stephenk1977, on Flickr


Giant Skywheel & Federation Bells by stephenk1977, on Flickr


Melbourne at night by james_d_marshall, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

The skyline of Melbourne IMG_9537 by Wallyonwater, on Flickr

Finish line off Melbourne by Wallyonwater, on Flickr

Autumn Sky by jhlau, on Flickr

PICT1397 Tram Jam by Admiral T, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne panorama 1 by fullerenium, on Flickr

Melbourne Panorama by Daan Hoffmann, on Flickr

I still call Rialto home by mugley, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

melbourne twilight by palhtg, on Flickr

View from Rialto Tower at Night by st3vie g, on Flickr

View from Rialto Tower at Night by st3vie g, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne skyline by m|s, on Flickr
Melbourne Skyline by m|s, on Flickr

Melbourne 2011 NYE fireworks by m|s, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

View from Rialto Towers - Melbourne by mong789, on Flickr

View from Rialto Tower - Melbourne by mong789, on Flickr

- by _barb_, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne Skyscrapers by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr


Melbourne Skyscrapers by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr


Golden Carpet. by Fred.Z., on Flickr


Beautiful Melbourne Skyline from St Kilda by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

The tail of the storm by ~wibo~, on Flickr

statue by Elizabeth Street by doubtless, on Flickr

Melbourne Street by mikecogh, on Flickr

Blur of rowers by ~wibo~, on Flickr

Melbourne twilight by ~wibo~, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Centre median of Queen Street, just north of Collins Street by Marcus Wong from Geelong, on Flickr

Centre median of Queen Street, just north of Collins Street by Marcus Wong from Geelong, on Flickr

Melbourne Tram by Ericlaihk, on Flickr

Melbourne City Views From Albert Park Lake by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

City Lights by William Bullimore, on Flickr

Fruits stall by guanness, on Flickr

Melbourne Chinatown by hapidayss, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Brighton Beach, Melbourne by Richard & Jo, on Flickr

Brighton Beach, Melbourne by Richard & Jo, on Flickr

Brighton Beach, Melbourne by Richard & Jo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Resting place by the lake by J-C-M, on Flickr

Tracking down Victoria Dock by J-C-M, on Flickr

Bridge scaffolding by J-C-M, on Flickr

Storm clouds clearing by J-C-M, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Bolte Bridge by kwanie, on Flickr

Bolte Bridge by kwanie, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Tower of light by J-C-M, on Flickr

Twilight cruising on the Yarra river by J-C-M, on Flickr

Yarra under the Morell bridge by J-C-M, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne @ Night. by billyvoon, on Flickr


Where It All Converges. by billyvoon, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

What goes up, must come down. by billyvoon, on Flickr

Snow in Melbourne! by billyvoon, on Flickr

Street 040710 by billyvoon, on Flickr

Snow in Melbourne! by billyvoon, on Flickr

XFactor Melbourne Audition by billyvoon, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Two churches, Collins Street, Melbourne, Australia by roslyn.russell, on Flickr

Melbourne by DonnyVerdian.NET, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Foliage by johncarney, on Flickr

Deep Blue by johncarney, on Flickr
Melbourne Sunset. by i.am.a.procrastinator., on Flickr

Melbourne skyline from Williamstown by johncarney, on Flickr

Left to right, Riverview House, Flinders Street Station, 120 Collins Street, the AON Centre and Cathedral, 101 Collins Street, the ANZ and Sofitel at Collins Place, the Southbank Footbridge, and the Ernst & Young Tower; seen from Southbank, Melbourne by aidaneus, on Flickr

City views, Collins Street by maverickdion, on Flickr

City views, Collins Street by maverickdion, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Eureka by Ray ( ), on Flickr

Eureka SkyDeck 88 City View by labtamg, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

dawn geometry by mugley, on Flickr

No sign of Spring by Fred.Z., on Flickr

The Gate Of Heaven.(1 of 1) by anla2011, on Flickr

Flinders lane by philipjhunt, on Flickr

RMIT_Swanston_Street by Austrade Hong Kong, on Flickr

melbourne 4170 by raqib, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

We Sell Chicken. by Fred.Z., on Flickr

wanker lane, in the rain by mugley, on Flickr

Sunset after some rain by Fred.Z., on Flickr

Cathedral at night by Indigo Shaper, on Flickr

ONS PPL by Fred.Z., on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

167 Flinders Lane, Melbourne by Melbourne Images, on Flickr

Flinders Lane, Melbourne by Tony P., on Flickr

On The Street That You Live by iamgist, on Flickr









Melbourne architecture 12 by _gem_, on Flickr
Block Arcade by mutedsinger, on Flickr

Portland House Collins st Melbourne by 4mtr, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne Rectangular Stadium by WilliamBullimore, on Flickr

717 Bourke Street, Melbourne Docklands by night by DocklandsTony, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne CBD Sunrise by The BigBlueCat, on Flickr

IMGP0810 by The BigBlueCat, on Flickr

Southern Star Wheel by Jason Shack, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Federation Square at Night by Yavomo, on Flickr

Melbourne QV Laneway by Yavomo, on Flickr

Delgraves by Yavomo, on Flickr

Southern Star Observation Wheel, Docklands, Melbourne by Nik Fahmi, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

8-1010 Melbourne CBD by jaytea85, on Flickr

DSC_9987 [ps] - Pelaco Echo by Anyhoo, on Flickr

Melbourne Tram by Fiona Forsyth, on Flickr

Zenith, 179 Flinders Lane Melbourne by Melbourne Images, on Flickr

The eve before opening by va1berg, on Flickr

Cabin View by vince.yeow, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

spinning wheel by Andrew C Wallace, on Flickr

this week's cliché by mugley, on Flickr

I had a Wheel good time in Australia by Extra Medium, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne Tram by -yury-, on Flickr

Melbourne, Australia :: Webb Bridge by -yury-, on Flickr

Night View of Melbourne by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne Skyscrapers by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

City Scape Australia by tim phillips photos, on Flickr

Melbourne Uni by Fred.Z., on Flickr

Melbourne CBD Australia by tim phillips photos, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne CBD by Willa JJ, on Flickr

the Block Arcade - Melbourne by Fiona Forsyth, on Flickr

Block Arcade by Bonito Club, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne CBD by neofito, on Flickr

Webb Bridge at Docklands by tim.mcrae, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne CBD Australia by tim phillips photos, on Flickr

_SSU8924 by Akito07, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

melbourne CBD by Carmagood, on Flickr

Melbourne skyscrapers by Treflyn, on Flickr

Australia - Melbourne - 2008 by Chris&Steve, on Flickr
Collins St (2) by sjc.soegeng, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne CBD by shamsters, on Flickr

DSC_1914: Collins corner. by gappa01, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Autumn day by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr

DSC_4728_148 by jarrado, on Flickr

australia 07 ' melbourne cbd by acseven, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne CBD and flowers by irmz, on Flickr

Church 2 by jarrado, on Flickr

Melbourne skyline from La Trobe St by vincentq, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Australia - Melbourne by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

carriage by HAMACHI!, on Flickr









yarra fish pano by woowoowoo, on Flickr

Melbourne CBD by Harshit Sekhon, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Australia - Melbourne - 2007 by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

no entry by lawrenceng130887, on Flickr

Portland House - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

Australia - Melbourne - 2008 by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

Former Victorian Railways Headquarters - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## Dockside (Jun 16, 2008)

The last 5 pages have been fantastic, great effort everyone..


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

DSCF7279 by Nikki JY, on Flickr

autumn02 by smallthingsMade, on Flickr









Melbourne at night by garypatrickmannion, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Theosophical Society Building, Melbourne, Australia by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

Myer store and overpass by mystroh, on Flickr

IMG_9139 by gslkuek, on Flickr

Melbourne Skyline by Yvonne Warneke, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Sea Shepherd-Whale Warrior by Dave Thornton, on Flickr

Melbourne City by Dave Thornton, on Flickr

Melbourne Skyline by Dave Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

mobus said:


>



beautiful...


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne Rain by cormacrelf, on Flickr

Melbourne Skyline by whooba, on Flickr

Lane, Lane Go Away by Looking Glass, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne skyline by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr

3000 (126C 027-SG) MACDONALD'S on COLLINS by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3000 (126C 029-SG) SCOTCH and SODA (Former LE LOUVRE) - Copy by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3000 (126C 036-SG) COLLINS STREET by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3000 (126C 042-SG) COLLINS STREET by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne skyline late sunset by Ralph Green, on Flickr

Melbourne skyline early evening by Ralph Green, on Flickr

Melbourne skyline early evening lights by Ralph Green, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

A rainy Saturday in Melbourne by dw*c, on Flickr









A rainy Saturday in Melbourne by dw*c, on Flickr

A rainy Saturday in Melbourne by dw*c, on Flickr

Melbourne Skyline from Mount Dandenong by Ben Scott Harris, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne, rain + City streets by lemondrop®, on Flickr

Melbourne, rain + City streets by lemondrop®, on Flickr

Horse and Carriage, Chinatown Entrance by runhere99, on Flickr

DSC_3270-1 by Fred.Z., on Flickr

Chinatown. by Fred.Z., on Flickr

Melbourne skyline from Brighton by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne City.... by Helefran, on Flickr


Melbourne skyline by my destination's beautiful, on Flickr

Melbourne skyline by my destination's beautiful, on Flickr

Melbourne skyline by my destination's beautiful, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Eureka Tower - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

IMG_5112 : Eureka Tower, Melbourne by Peter ZZZ, on Flickr

Zenith, 179 Flinders Lane Melbourne by Melbourne Images, on Flickr

Block Arcade by jwbenwell, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne City Aerial_1 by Ed Chisholm, on Flickr

melbourne night aerial by jim_zzz, on Flickr

Stunning Melbourne II [Explored] by Ray ( ), on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

2010 World Photowalk-38 by Marcel of MV Photography, on Flickr

2010 World Photowalk-39 by Marcel of MV Photography, on Flickr

2010 World Photowalk-36 by Marcel of MV Photography, on Flickr

St Kilda Panorama by Marcel of MV Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

An old car and a horse and carriage on the set of "The Pacific" by neilmelbournemetblogs, on Flickr

Bhuji with a horse carriage by bhujiinaustralia, on Flickr

Bye Bye Melbourne! by Photography by Craig Francisco, on Flickr

City skyline, Melbourne by panoramic74, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

The Block Arcade by Chrissy 580, on Flickr

The Block by jwbenwell, on Flickr

Windsor Hotel - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

IMG_9136 by gslkuek, on Flickr

IMG_9137 by gslkuek, on Flickr

From Level 5 of Council House 2, 240 Little Collins St by urbanbicyclist, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne Recital Centre by phunnyfotos, on Flickr

Melbourne At Night-142 by Niraen Mathias, on Flickr

Melbourne Storm by panoramic74, on Flickr

Melbourne-Bourke Street-035.jpg by FullRHINO Photography, on Flickr

The other one by the window. by Reinar, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

IMG_9141 by gslkuek, on Flickr

Melbourne City.... by Helefran, on Flickr

GPO by abstractnic, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

An autumn to remember by jblandscapes, on Flickr

DSC04361 by davin.larkin, on Flickr

Heritage Neighbors: Melbourne Athenaeum, Clyde House & Pleasance House on Collins Street by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Hotel 3 by multidell, on Flickr

GRD III - Halls of Riches by Archiver, on Flickr

Sidney Myer Music Bowl, Melbourne, Australia by Andrew Hux, on Flickr

Sunset over Melbourne by dw*c, on Flickr

City Walk by RavenFire, on Flickr

Seven17 at night. by Fred.Z., on Flickr









Melbourne Evening by agtwo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

EUREKA! by William Bullimore, on Flickr

Australia - Melbourne by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

Stormy sky, Melbourne by thewamphyri, on Flickr

Fitzroy Gardens by My Camera Creations, on Flickr

Fenced-off - Rebuilding Swanston Street Walk by avlxyz, on Flickr

Temporary Tram Stop - Swanston Street Redevelopment by avlxyz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

T&G Building, Collins Street, Melbourne by Chris&Steve, on Flickr









Ocean by Biju.Gangadharan, on Flickr

Storm clouds clearing by J-C-M, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Kew Wet Dream by Vermin Inc, on Flickr









The North Balwyn Tram by Daniel.Fisher, on Flickr

Citadines Melbourne on Bourke - Façade by The Ascott Limited, on Flickr


library twist by mystroh, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Flagstaff Gardens in midwinter_20110628 by csmramsden, on Flickr









The Golden Mile by Vermin Inc, on Flickr

Collins Street by Boomingecho, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

City Link by melanie lazarow, on Flickr
Flickr

Skyhigh by perkot, on Flickr
Collins Street by p_mcdonald, on Flickr

A Point Of View. by Vermin Inc, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Tree in King Street by birdsey7, on Flickr

Melbourne Docklands 2006 by Gruntfuttock, on Flickr
Collins Street, corner Queen Street by Gruntfuttock, on Flickr

101 Collins Street & T&G Building - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

collins_n_king_G1X_test_shot-12-web by mfunnell, on Flickr

Melbourne_Christmas_2005_25 by puffyMail, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

The Block Arcade - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

Suburban St by msg621, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr









St Michael's Uniting Church by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Collins St Baptist Church, Melbourne, Australia by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

untitled by Rendrag1313, on Flickr

Winfield & Rialto Buildings - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

Docklands by dogonnit, on Flickr

Riding home. by Fred.Z., on Flickr

gateway to kings street by byte, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne City by dusk by ~.Rick.~, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

Collins Street Taxis by canonreflex, on Flickr

IMG_06702 by florahaggis, on Flickr

Melbourne from the pier by Jellibat, on Flickr

Australia - Melbourne - 2008 by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

temple of commerce by mystroh, on Flickr

The Hidden Entrance by Chasing Cubes of Light, on Flickr









State Library by night by wynne.ma, on Flickr

State Library of Victoria by ultrakml, on Flickr

docklandspano by dogonnit, on Flickr

Good afternoon for some comfort food ;-) by L4leather, on Flickr

On Elizabeth Street. by Daniel Engerer, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Urban rainbows by kap78, on Flickr

DSC_0486 by One Lioness, on Flickr

Gertrude St by Hone Morihana, on Flickr

Northern Bulpadock restoration  by Trinity College, University of Melbourne, on Flickr

Southbank Walk by ben_ben26, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Flinders lane by philipjhunt, on Flickr

Melbourne 19 May 2013 by dok1969, on Flickr









Crescent moon sunset by J-C-M, on Flickr

Williamstown by jim.dimo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne GPO by jim.dimo, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

dawn geometry by mugley, on Flickr

Regent Theatre by Gruntfuttock, on Flickr

Regent Theatre by Gruntfuttock, on Flickr
Regent Theatre by Gruntfuttock, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Flinders Street Station, Melbourne by deedubz, on Flickr

Late afternoon winter sun on Collins Street Melbourne by Late night reveller, on Flickr

The Former Union Bank Building – Grant Street, Alexandra by raaen99, on Flickr

Federation. by James Whiting., on Flickr

Meals on Wheels by WilliamBullimore, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

St Michael's Uniting Church, Melbourne, Australia by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

The Green Room by Julian Kaesler, on Flickr

Gertrude St by Hone Morihana, on Flickr
King & Latrobe Streets by scenemelbourne, on Flickr

Lit sky by barkingjohn(汪汪叫約翰), on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

IMG_1957 by a bird in the hand, on Flickr

Untitled [Explore #18] by colinlogan, on Flickr

Floral by Mr Michael Phams, on Flickr

'Gertrude St projection Festival#6' by bne-almost zen, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

23 AUG 2013 MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

Melbourne Tram, 1996 by hiromori, on Flickr

Collins Street - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

MelbourneCBD2.jpg by bobmendo, on Flickr
Swanston Street (Melbourne) by Patrick Houlihan, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Flinders Street Station - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

City views, Collins Street by maverickdion, on Flickr

City views, Collins Street by maverickdion, on Flickr

City views, Collins Street by maverickdion, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by Ranga 1, on Flickr

After the storm: view from the taxi on the Bolte bridge. by andrewwantcoffee, on Flickr

Late afternoon winter sun on Collins Street Melbourne by Late night reveller, on Flickr

MELBOURNE SKYLINE by merlot187, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

IMG_3094 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_3218 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_3155 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_3221 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_3204 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_2451 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_2440 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_2429 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

IMG_2371 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_2348 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_1968 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_3021 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_3001 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_2969 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

IMG_1986 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_2949 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_2757 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_2202 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_1914 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_0636 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_1239 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_1172 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_1776 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue period Web bridge by anla2011, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7830248570/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

Untitled by Erik Anderson, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/7947494098/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

Centre Place : Flinders Lane by J.O.I.N, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/7959356648/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/7715836058/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7830236806/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

The Regent Theatre facade, Melbourne, Australia by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


----------



## empireofthesun (Mar 27, 2012)

Australia by Travelbusy.com, on Flickr


Australia by Travelbusy.com, on Flickr


Twilight on Collins Street by spitfire slim, on Flickr


Australia by Travelbusy.com, on Flickr


P1010649_1.JPG by Azlan Nache, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Old Melbourne Exhibition Centre HDR pano 2012 by pixelwhip, on Flickr

Old Melbourne Exhibition Centre HDR by pixelwhip, on Flickr

Old Melbourne Exhibition Centre HDR by pixelwhip, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pointhacks/7975955720/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zhu-yi/7969624340/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

Couple1 (1 of 1) by anla2011, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/7974878642/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/7968749174/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

State Library of Victoria by piperpistola, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/7968607108/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/7960777776/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogmatic/7968418896/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## boglegraham (Aug 19, 2009)

Some of the Colleges (student accommodation) at University of Melbourne in Parkville: 

Ormond College








http://www.aroundtheregion.com/wp-content/uploads/photos/melbourne-uni-ormond-college_101225.jpg

Trinity College








http://www.braingym.org.au/images/trinitycollege.jpg

Queens College








http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4011/4584465897_e0841815fc_z.jpg

Newman College








http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/gallery/photography/Suburbs%20and%20Regional/slides/MelbUni2.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d6/Parkville_-_University_of_Melbourne_%28Newman_College_Chapel%29.jpg/800px-Parkville_-_University_of_Melbourne_%28Newman_College_Chapel%29.jpg

Medley Hall








http://www.medleyhall.unimelb.edu.au/imagesnew/history_clip_image001.jpg


----------



## boglegraham (Aug 19, 2009)

Some of Melbourne´s school´s (junior and secondary schools up to 18 years of age). 

Melbourne High School - a selective public school for years 9 to 12. Students are required to undertake an exam in year 8 to gain entry. 









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e5/Melbourne-High-School-2006.jpg

Xavier College








http://www.omegacorp.com.au/project_images/xavier01.jpg

Victorian College for the Deaf








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3289/2727891576_6eec3142e6_b.jpg

Scotch College








http://www.ohta.org.au/images/Scotch11.jpg

Melbourne Grammar School








http://www.australiaimg.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/melbourne-grammar-school-witherby-tower.jpg

St Catherine´s School








http://www.goodschools.com.au/library/schools/O5L5I7D6R6T8C5V3_large.jpg


----------



## bolg (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice pics! :cheers: How come so many of Melbourne's sidewalks have roofs?


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Melbourne skyline by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Skyline by klark_tarzan, on Flickr


Solig dag i Melbourne by klark_tarzan, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

melbourne by CHASING_FRAMES, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

3000 (126C 005-SG) COLLINS STREET by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

St Michael's Uniting Church by jwbenwell, on Flickr

3000 (126C 031-SG) ROLEX by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3000 (126C 007-SG) REGENT THEATRE by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

Rutherford Pearls by jwbenwell, on Flickr
The Block Arcade by jwbenwell, on Flickr
Melbourne Lane Cafe by jwbenwell, on Flickr

Bank Chamber by jwbenwell, on Flickr

Tea Rooms by jwbenwell, on Flickr

Melbourne from Birrarung Marr by Gruntfuttock, on Flickr

Melbourne from Birrarung Marr by Gruntfuttock, on Flickr








Tram at Parliament House by Ross Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.StrangeLove (Jun 15, 2012)

I love this city...!


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

3000 (126C 049-SG) COLLINS STREET by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3000 (126C 044-SG) COLLINS STREET by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3000 (126C 029-SG) SCOTCH and SODA (Former LE LOUVRE) - Copy by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3000 (126C 060-SG) COLLINS STREET by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3000 (206A 007-SG) Former GOODE HOUSE (BNZA) 1891 by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3000 (206A 011-SG) SEBEL (Former BANK of AUSTRALASIA) 1876 by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3000 (206A 015-SG) Former STOCK EXCHANGE 1891 by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3000 (206A 005-SG) QUEEN STREET by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

3000 (126C 040-SG) PROFESSIONAL SUITES by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

Melbourne from a tram 2012 by spitfire slim, on Flickr

feeling. cold. leaves. gone by charles chai, on Flickr

3000 (206A 013-SG) BNZA 1894 by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Merry Christmas from Melbourne!*


Lemon sugar crepe AUD4 - La Petite Creperie, Melb by avlxyz, on Flickr

Christmas at Myer Melbourne by AS 1979, on Flickr

How Santa Really Works - Myer Melbourne Christmas Windows 2008 by avlxyz, on Flickr










Xmas is all around by Chealse V, on Flickr

IMG_4775 by Sweet One, on Flickr

IMG_4772 by Sweet One, on Flickr

2012 Melbourne Town Hall Christmas Light by grac13, on Flickr

Untitled by Chealse V, on Flickr

Untitled by Chealse V, on Flickr

IMG_4632 by fani's foto life, on Flickr


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Melbourne Fireworks 2012 by N.T.N, on Flickr


2012 New Year Fireworks Display at Docklands Melbourne by Cometchaser832, on Flickr


2012 New Year Fireworks Display at Docklands Melbourne by Cometchaser832, on Flickr


Fireworks in Melbourne by abbigshmail, on Flickr


2012 New Year Eve Fireworks by AW | Photo, on Flickr


Melbourne Aglow by AnnieSee, on Flickr


Golden Melbourne by GeeQueue, on Flickr


Melbourne 2012 Fireworks - Gold by Leigh Whittaker, on Flickr


Fireworks, Arts Centre, New Years - Melbourne by Bacoon, on Flickr


Melbourne 2012 Fireworks by htarash, on Flickr


Happy New Year !! by Judi Mowlem Photography, on Flickr


Melbourne by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr


Melbourne :: Southgate Footbridge by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweet New Year's eve pictures! kay:

*Happy New Year, everybody!*


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

From October 2012


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

bolg said:


> Very nice pics! :cheers: How come so many of Melbourne's sidewalks have roofs?


For practical reasons. Its to protect people from the sun/wind. Unfortunately in the1950 during the Melbourne olympics there was a push to modernise our city. Old stylish awnings like these were ripped down and replaced with the ugly ones we have today

http://app1.lib.unimelb.edu.au/archives-images/ArchiveImages/OSBA091.jpg
















http://deckstarsdaysout.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/old-picture-of-elizabeth-st-melbourne-1800s1.jpg









http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/gallery/postcards/Edwardian/slides/Elizabeth2.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

mobus said:


> 3000 (126C 049-SG) COLLINS STREET by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr
> 
> 3000 (126C 044-SG) COLLINS STREET by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Australia, Victoria, Melbourne, Collins Street 2001 post card by Dorthebj, on Flickr









 Lonsdale Street, Melbourne by rhondda.p, on Flickr









Lo13 012..Spring in Melbourne by brian.lyle, on Flickr










Tiffany & Co. by dok1969, on Flickr


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Southbank by AliCPhotography, on Flickr


Arts Centre and MCG by AliCPhotography, on Flickr


Lane way watering holes by jfantenb, on Flickr


Collins St morning light by steve caddy, on Flickr


Dark, Rainy Nights. by Artek Halpern-Laurence, on Flickr


MCG by Marek Stanjo, on Flickr


Bourke Street, Melbourne by Lea_Williams, on Flickr


Yarra by Nolan White, on Flickr


Grafitti Call by drmark05, on Flickr


Williamstown to Southbank by dok1969, on Flickr


ANZ Global HQ by jonticles, on Flickr


Flame jet outside Crown Casino by jonticles, on Flickr


Reflections on the Yarra River at night by jonticles, on Flickr


Relaxing by Mentone, on Flickr


Queens Bridge Street by Shin.Shin, on Flickr


DSC_0072 by Rendrag1313, on Flickr


Flames at Southbank, Melbourne by 40 Odd Degrees South, on Flickr


Melbourne Museum by les.butcher, on Flickr


FirstLightLongExposure by benjamin walter, on Flickr


Melbourne New Year 2013 by Yet another Dave, on Flickr


Melbourne New Year 2013 by Yet another Dave, on Flickr


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

J11_0992- by Jesse 'jbiz' Booher, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful city


----------



## dani28 (Jan 12, 2013)

Solopop said:


> Southbank by AliCPhotography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Yarra by Nolan White, on Flickr


eww oh my god, surely a candidate for the world's ugliest/dirtiest river? and LMAO WTF at the lamp post in the first pic, talk about epic fail


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

It would appear you've never seen a river before. How clean is the Thames, Chicago, Hudson or East Rivers?


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Hm, it's not too bad lately. But the Chicago River I don't think has ever looked quite as brown as Melbourne's. Anyway...


Melbourne Skyline by TonalLuminosity, on Flickr

South Melbourne Town Hall by William Bullimore, on Flickr

















Chinatown - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

Cypress Terrace, East Melbourne Australia by Rexness, on Flickr

Princess Theatre at Dusk, Melbourne Australia by Rexness, on Flickr

The Princess at night by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr

Historic Royal Exhibition Building, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia by Bencito the Traveller, on Flickr

Flinders Street Station by erwingroen, on Flickr

Foggy Southbank by avlxyz, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

City by night by longreach, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sunset, heading in to Melbourne by Photography by Darren R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

View of Melbourne Southgate by efkarmanine, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nazgulhead/8397938620/" title="City and Show Room 5 by nazgulhead, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8512/8397938620_cf042b3be9_o.jpg" width="1280" height="853" alt="City and Show Room 5"></a>


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

City and Show Room 5 by nazgulhead, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lights Down by sjo-photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

DSC_0450 by snoozeuk, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

DSC_7525 by snoozeuk, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

DSC_0426 by snoozeuk, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

DSC_0428 by snoozeuk, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

DSC_0443 by snoozeuk, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

DSC_0447 by snoozeuk, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos from Melbourne...:cheers:


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne City Australia by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne :: Southgate Footbridge by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Night View of Melbourne by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia :: Southern Cross Station by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia :: Giant Sky Wheel by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne Tram by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Royal Exhibition Building by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Central Business District by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Flinders Street Station by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Eureka Tower by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne Skyline by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne from above by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Australian Open by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Shrine of Remembrance by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cruise Liner by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne from above by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Arts Centre Melbourne by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne from above by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne at Night by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne at Dusk by pasukaru76, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_2202-1 by caroehmel, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_2258-1 by caroehmel, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne @ night by Himadhu, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Flinders Street Reflections by stephenk1977, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne Skyline at Twilight by stephenk1977, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Luna Park & Palais Theatre, Melbourne by stephenk1977, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne panno by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

P1092171enthuse by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

P1092258 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

P1092282 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yarra Panorama by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Colonial Hotel, Melbourne, Vic. by jemasmith, on Flickr

King Street Backpackers by Kojach, on Flickr

Kings Arcade, High Street, Armadale by pellethepoet, on Flickr









2053 this evening, South Yarra by monsieurpotts, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Simcity Melbourne by ◄Halogen¶╝, on Flickr


melbourne skydeck view at night by zodiac-aries, on Flickr


The River by stephanie.young1984, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

looking over Melbourne by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Chinatown, Melbourne by sftrajan, on Flickr

Melbourne Chinese New Year Parade by Br3nda, on Flickr

Chinatown, Little Bourke Street, Melbourne by sftrajan, on Flickr

CGU Building by avlxyz, on Flickr

King of Kings by louisa_catlover, on Flickr

Myer on Bourke Street by martyr_67, on Flickr

Former Gollin & Company Buildiing - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

Former Gollin & Company Buildiing - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

Looking past the crowds on Little Bourke Street by Marcus Wong from Geelong, on Flickr

The Carriage by jxux439, on Flickr

Victorian State Library by Steven J King Photography, on Flickr

The Causeway - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

melbourne-gpo by Mooiness, on Flickr
717 Bourke Street, Melbourne Docklands by night by DocklandsTony, on Flickr

Seven17 at night. by Fred.Z., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8920 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8438 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8445 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8446 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8473 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8509 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8501 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8522 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8567 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8514 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8572 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8580 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8682 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8762 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8822 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8825 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8831 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8841 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8922 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8934 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8936 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8929 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

2012 Jul-Melbourne-8935 by cbranecky, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Parra 1 said:


> 2012 Jul-Melbourne-8825 by cbranecky, on Flickr


Not the best photo of Melbs. River looks terribly brown, the trees are a mess, and that skyline looks tiny.


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Crown Casino & Eureka Tower - Southbank, Melbourne by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Eureka Tower, Melbourne by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Skyline of Melbourne seen from Williamstown by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Forum Theatre, Melbourne by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Melbourne by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## mattie! (Dec 2, 2008)

Melbourne Panorama by wolfcat_aus


----------



## mattie! (Dec 2, 2008)

White Night Melbourne-41 by Quick Shot Photos









Not so white night by Andew C Wallace









WhiteNight 054 by petertredrea









White Night 2013 by james.paton









_DSC5862 by Hectic Sorcerer

This video probably sums it up better than a series of images can.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

60343963


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

80 - ANZ Bank, corner of Collins and Queens Street, Melbourne by Mark Osborne503, on Flickr

Trams in Melbourne by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr

81 - ANZ Bank, corner of Collins and Queens Street, Melbourne by Mark Osborne503, on Flickr

Australia - Melbourne - 2008 by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

C1 in Collins Street crossing Queen Street by Tram Painter, on Flickr

Australia - Melbourne - 2008 by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

Swanston Academic Building site progress, January 2012 by RMIT University, on Flickr

The Melbourne Safe Deposit by Mark (LP), on Flickr

Melbourne Crowd by >SPS<, on Flickr




















Lygon Street by gemsling, on Flickr


Lygon Street Carlton Melbourne by Tim J Keegan, on Flickr


Europe in Melbourne by lozbery, on Flickr

Bank Stroll by Mark Tabacco, on Flickr

Al fresco by YAZMDG (14,000 images), on Flickr









Melbourne CBD by aqiltahir, on Flickr

Pellegrinis, Melbourne by Joel Bramley, on Flickr

Spin that wheel!! by PreciousBytes, on Flickr

Flinders Street Station by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr

Skyline by sarahlindbergh, on Flickr

Melbourne City by Michelle.Jen, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

St Michael's Uniting Church by stemcd, on Flickr

St Michael's Uniting Church, Collins Street by Hector MacQueen, on Flickr

St. Michael's Uniting Church, Melbourne by India2Australia, on Flickr

690_St Michael's Church_SERIES_17 by melbournian1, on Flickr









Melbourne Skyline by CHRISRILEY38, on Flickr

Melbourne Skyline by CHRISRILEY38, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Collins Street by jwbenwell, on Flickr

Melbourne by thepurplepassport, on Flickr

Collins Street by jwbenwell, on Flickr

Hermes Melbourne by thepurplepassport, on Flickr

Prada Melbourne by thepurplepassport, on Flickr

Treasury Gardens by jwbenwell, on Flickr

Louis Vuitton by jwbenwell, on Flickr

4 Treasury Place by jwbenwell, on Flickr

Melbourne by jwbenwell, on Flickr

Melbourne from Point Cook by Boobook48, on Flickr









Rainy day by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr

City views, Collins Street by maverickdion, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne Eureka tower by Eva=B, on Flickr

Flemington Post Office by phunnyfotos, on Flickr

When in doubt, ask question! by Danny Bach (wArtaphoto.com.au), on Flickr

Grand Hyatt Melbourne by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr

Not a Silvertop by b flo, on Flickr

St Kida Rd Tram by AliCPhotography, on Flickr

Central Business District by pasukaru76, on Flickr

DSC04362 by davin.larkin, on Flickr

Fed Square by mcm_2013, on Flickr


----------



## empireofthesun (Mar 27, 2012)

Melbourne from Williamstown Beach by melburnian, on Flickr

IMG_2544-7 by Cranamanor13, on Flickr

Swag by Benjamin Walter, on Flickr

Seafarers Bridge by Cadland, on Flickr

flinders street station by christianmoso, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Courtesy of Mic.



mic said:


> *City Square- Collins/Swanston*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Much moved statue.... by Helefran, on Flickr

Melbourne GPO by Is111, on Flickr

Corner of Bourke and Spencer by fotografX.org, on Flickr

DSC_0072 by sportscrazephotos, on Flickr

Eyes front & back by Marquisde, on Flickr

Touched first by the sun by phunnyfotos, on Flickr

Another Bridge in Melbourne by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

Melbourne Night Pano3 by robbienapper, on Flickr

Yarra's Edge marina by J-C-M, on Flickr

Webb Bridge Panorama by frostnova, on Flickr

city skyline by pyanxz, on Flickr

city skyline by pyanxz, on Flickr
Starry Starry Night by Marquisde, on Flickr

Foreign Landscape Entry by NazarethCollege, on Flickr

St Michael's Uniting Church by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

\
1 022 - 'Melbourne from my old office' by bne-almost zen, on Flickr


Shrine of Rememberance by deejay25, on Flickr

Melbourne, autumn by Carlos_Y., on Flickr

Golden rowing team (1 of 1) by anla2011, on Flickr

Walking to the MCG by deejay25, on Flickr

a stroll in the park by ghatamos, on Flickr

Autum at Domaine Chandon Winery by grac13, on Flickr

Autumn Leaves by Stu 46, on Flickr

melbourne 4165 by raqib, on Flickr


----------



## mattie! (Dec 2, 2008)

Melbourne Landscape by Lee Gamble









Southern Cross Station by Dave Flker









Another night in the city by ellyah









Colour in winter by Helefran 









Degraves Street, Melbourne by Barbiehg









Street Living by Andrew Irwin


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Melbourne Autumn Sunset, Sunset Mode - from 22a 150 Lonsdale by avlxyz, on Flickr


Melbourne Autumn Sunset by rpiker101, on Flickr


Melbourne autumn by cameroonjb, on Flickr


Melbourne Sunrise by Atilla2008, on Flickr


Morning Reflections by Atilla2008, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

southbank from fed square by BillyWong158, on Flickr

DSC_1807 [ps] - The Eureka Monument by Anyhoo, on Flickr

180sx autumn leaves by takeitPro, on Flickr

Saturday morning on Bridge Road by Ralph Green, on Flickr

122 by DarrenNunis, on Flickr

Eureka tower at night by simone.brunozzi, on Flickr

(176/365) At the Edge of Night by through the heart of a photographer, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Grey autumn evening by Wintrmute, on Flickr
Untitled by Charlievdb, on Flickr
2014_Autumn_Porta400 053 by vcovcfvca, on Flickr

Emergency glass repair melbourne by mikeewarner, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

P1050278final by Simon__W, on Flickr

Australian Ballet in the Bowl 2013 by Simon__W, on Flickr
P1050325final by Simon__W, on Flickr

P1050222final by Simon__W, on Flickr

Australian Ballet at the Bowl 2013 by Simon__W, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

untitled by Rendrag1313, on Flickr

135 by DarrenNunis, on Flickr

Autumn Morning by bobarcpics, on Flickr

Fallen leaves by rosaleaf, on Flickr

Autumn day by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr

Alfred Nicholas Gardens 4 by phunnyfotos, on Flickr

















untitled by Rendrag1313, on Flickr

Southern Cross Outview by adzscott, on Flickr


----------



## empireofthesun (Mar 27, 2012)

Magnificent, so lush :cheers:


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Corner Swanston and Collins Streets, Melbourne by eclipz1, on Flickr


melbourne 3503 by raqib, on Flickr

Water [email protected] Beach by Renjit Prasad Photography, on Flickr

Nirvana by Renjit Prasad Photography, on Flickr


----------



## thregold (Jun 5, 2013)

Melbourne - Me at Hotel Windsor by Tangelo's BluePrints, on Flickr

Statue of Private Simpson and Donkey at the Shrine of Remembrance by Hicks72, on Flickr

Melbourne street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr

golden dawn light by HRH Civil, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Cheers. by Fred.Z., on Flickr









IMG_0357 by JACKSAB, on Flickr

Looking up St.Paul's by inderSTADT, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Former Records Office - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

555_collins_G1X_test_shot-18-web by mfunnell, on Flickr

Hellenic Museum - Former Royal Mint - Melbourne Victoria AU by Helefran, on Flickr









Untitled by i.m.a.g.i.n.e, on Flickr

3000 (x072-SG) FLINDERS LANE by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

MELBOURNE 2008 by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by sqzg, on Flickr

Bourke Street, Melbourne by melburnian, on Flickr

DSC_2329 by ziggyzachy, on Flickr


Consumed by James Caws, on Flickr

















General Post Office (7) by beastofserenity, on Flickr
Amazing Fog by Seek with Dave, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

3000 (206A 014-SGark) BNZA 1894 by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

Scots Presbyterian Church Melbourne by The BigBlueCat, on Flickr



















Sir Redmond Barry & The State Library of Victoria, Australia by les.butcher, on Flickr

A1579 by lumenus, on Flickr

A1578 by lumenus, on Flickr

Albert Park Lake Sunset by Shin.Shin, on Flickr

Supermoon by pmlarge, on Flickr

Melbourne from Eureka Skydeck 2013-06-22 (IMG_7218) by ajhaysom, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

DSC_3648 by Fred.Z., on Flickr


Rainbow after the storm. by Fred.Z., on Flickr


Melbourne Paris End at Night from Eureka Skydeck by vincentq, on Flickr


Melbourne CBD at night from Eureka Skydeck by vincentq, on Flickr


Royal Melbourne Hospital Helipad Panorama by vincentq, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Collins Street, Melbourne by c_riches, on Flickr

3000 (206A 019-SG) QUEEN STREET HILL by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne City by melanie lazarow, on Flickr

Building on a Hill by bobarcpics, on Flick
r
Melbourne Uni by Ares Nguyen, on Flickr

DSC_2801 by A.Monoang, on Flickr

DSC_2796 by A.Monoang, on Flickr

Skyhigh by perkot, on Flickr

Spiral Reflection by brett_tweedly, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Sunset over Melbourne by City of Melbourne - Official, on Flickr

Various Melbourne, Australia scenes. Winter Sunday. Cold but clear. by 6andy6, on Flickr


GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Georges Building on Collins Street - Melbourne by Dean-Melbourne, on Flickr

Corner of Collins and Russell Sts Melbourne by vcovcfvca, on Flickr

3000 (206A 018-SG) GOTHIC BANK (ANZ) 1884 by Thinkframe 2012, on Flickr

IMG_0379 by ChrisB pics, on Flickr

Sunset over Melbourne by dw*c, on Flickr

South Bank apartments. by Fred.Z., on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

My part of Melbourne blacked out last night...hno:


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Sunset over the CBD by - Rob -, on Flickr

Collins Street, Melbourne by gnome_sydney, on Flickr
Paris End Collins St by roponcho, on Flickr


Corner of Collins & Swanston Streets, Melbourne by Seb was in Japan, on Flickr

Francis House by martyr_67, on Flickr

Dumpster Party by martyr_67, on Flickr

11 Pictures 1 City - Melbourne by Rae Garner, on Flickr







Flickr/







Flickr

Light Trail in Melbourne by mitch nicholls photography, on Flickr

harbour promenade by chocoorange, on Flickr

Evening Commute in Melbourne by wolfcat_aus, on Flickr

P2230087 by SuperZacy, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Melbourne, OZ Graffiti Capital*





A trumpet bookmark by J-C-M, on Flickr


Ghostpatrol by J-C-M, on Flickr


Hang on by J-C-M, on Flickr


Deb on the phone by J-C-M, on Flickr


Lurking in a lane by J-C-M, on Flickr


Laneway emu by J-C-M, on Flickr


Fitzroy wall creatures by J-C-M, on Flickr


Juddy Roller by J-C-M, on Flickr


Footscray fresh fish by J-C-M, on Flickr


Chic-zen by J-C-M, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Melbourne, OZ Graffiti Capital*






Wall-to-wall grafitti by J-C-M, on Flickr


Tricky stitch by J-C-M, on Flickr


Insane despicable fiends by J-C-M, on Flickr


Twoone Collingwood by J-C-M, on Flickr


Makatron elephant by J-C-M, on Flickr


Something fishy by J-C-M, on Flickr


Outlaw Snez by J-C-M, on Flickr


What's the buzz? by J-C-M, on Flickr


Hippo dentistry by J-C-M, on Flickr


Makatron Rhino by J-C-M, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Melbourne, OZ Graffiti Capital*





Rural mural by J-C-M, on Flickr


FAD Gallery by J-C-M, on Flickr


Angry Hippo by J-C-M, on Flickr


Hosier lane grafitti by J-C-M, on Flickr


AC/DC lane graffiti by J-C-M, on Flickr


AC/DC Lane Lush by J-C-M, on Flickr


Open-air art by J-C-M, on Flickr


Rutledge lane panorama by J-C-M, on Flickr







*Ok, last but not least, our endemic Brunswick graffiti *


Bohemian Brunswick by J-C-M, on Flickr
​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

613-002 FINAL by David Helmore, on Flickr

DSC_0074 by dantesic, on Flickr

Hello, is it me you're looking for? by Danny Bach (wArtaphoto.com.au), on Flickr

Eureka in winter by wolfcat_aus, on Flickr

Pink sky dusk by mdcdigipics, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Futuristic City by Fred.Z., on Flickr

Melbourne Convention Centre by Fred.Z., on Flickr

docklands little green hill winter pano 2013 HR lr wm- by pixelwhip, on Flickr

Detail of the "St Peter" Stained Glass Window by Christian Waller; St James Old Cathedral - Corner Batman and King Streets, West Melbourne by raaen99, on Flickr

St. Patricks Cathedral - Garden View by Spanrz, on Flickr

Gertrude st projection festival opening night 2013 by pixelwhip, on Flickr

'BBN#2' by bne-almost zen, on Flickr

Trees lit up by sashir89, on Flickr

The Light In Winter 2013-06-21 (IMG_7240-1) by ajhaysom, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Chinatown, Melbourne by Ericlaihk, on Flickr

purple GPO melbourne flow- by pixelwhip, on Flickr









Fitzroy Gardens by lewolfgang, on Flickr

DSC_1880.jpg by scatrd, on Flickr

Webb Bridge by Wolff 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Highpoint shopping centre by Danny Bach (wArtaphoto.com.au), on Flickr

214 by DarrenNunis, on Flickr

A'beckett Tower. by Fred.Z., on Flickr

235_Manchester Unity Building_PEOPLE_3 by auzmosis.com, on Flickr

State Library of Victoria by jhlau, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Pointing by Benjamin Gillies, on Flickr

A rainy Saturday in Melbourne by dw*c, on Flickr

216 by DarrenNunis, on Flickr

Feast of the kings by jhlau, on Flickr


IMG_7951 copy by alexwise, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

CIMG0543.JPG by josiejose, on Flickr

Argus_Building-1 by open cct, on Flickr

Argus_Building-5 by open cct, on Flickr

Argus_Building-3 by open cct, on Flickr

Argus_Building-4 by open cct, on Flickr

Argus_Building-6 by open cct, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Victorian Law School - Former Public Records Office by Helefran, on Flickr

Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr

9 by sedge808, on Flickr

Fitzroy Gardens by morganelantz, on Flickr









Rain by melburnian, on Flickr

DSC_3839-2 by Fred.Z., on Flickr

Little Collins after dark by Lea_Williams, on Flickr

... by Mario Hausmann, on Flickr

DSC_3648 by Fred.Z., on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

DSC_2920 by ziggyzachy, on Flickr

DSC_2425 by ziggyzachy, on Flickr

Wesley Church, Lonsdale Street, Melbourne Victoria by Rexness, on Flickr

DSC_3158 by ziggyzachy, on Flickr

DSC_2884 by ziggyzachy, on Flickr









IMG_1451 by JACKSAB, on Flickr

On Amber by b: flo, on Flickr

End of the day 2 by Roving I, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Old Red HDR by Spanrz, on Flickr

Nice day for a protest... by Stu FromOz, on Flickr

The MCG opened its doors and ground to the public. by smjbk, on Flickr

SouthBank(Melbourne) by DIVYAJ REDDY, on Flickr

pearl by craoni, on Flickr

Frankston Beach by petereades, on Flickr

'NiteArt' by bne-almost zen, on Flickr

Melbourne at night by Allan Saw, on Flickr

139-FD67/021 by Jock?, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Beautiful Melbourne by Dinesh Govinnage, on Flickr

Fitzroy Gardens by robin.hajek, on Flickr

Fitzroy Gardens by morganelantz, on Flickr

Sori, Kensington by Mushishism, on Flickr

Fitzroy Town Hall by SavageToe, on Flickr

Thai by Night, Kensington by Mushishism, on Flickr

Thai by Night, Kensington by Mushishism, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

CHANEL - [explore ♥] by McLovin 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Posted in Ozscrapers, great shots. That first one, isn't the sun behind the building, it is the reflection of the gold glass on the crown.


Dimethyltryptamine said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/majidp1981/11047089664/sizes/h/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Vue sur le quartier de CBD by RVir5966, on Flickr

Vue sur le quartier de CBD by RVir5966, on Flickr


Vue sur le quartier de CBD by RVir5966, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Temple Court by Portia and Paul, on Flickr








Melbourne: The Paris End by tbd, on Flickr












View from The Grand Hotel Melbourne by Indigo Skies Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Lygon Street, Carlton by Gruntfuttock, on Flickr






fitzroy town hall by ghee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Moving Boxes by costagavras, on Flickr

two stepping around the cat by Albion's on a bit of a break, on Flickr

° by ~Marcel, on Flickr

Melbourne's Comeng by Trucker Dan, on Flickr

Melbourne CBD from the Yarra River by Adriano_of_Adelaide, on Flickr









DSC04372 by javi.er75, on Flickr

086 by Clint34, on Flickr

110 by Clint34, on Flickr


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

I went for a ride along the beach on the weekend.



Drunkill said:


> From yesterday:


Point Ormond


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne Flinders Lane by Leon_down_under, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral Melbourne Australia by PEHx2, on Flickr

Michelle Robinson_Melbourne Nov 13 (iPhone5)_12 by michmutters, on Flickr

Elizabeth St by Melbatore, on Flickr

Flinders station4 (1 of 1) by anla2011, on Flickr

southern cross flow LR WM-1 by pixelwhip, on Flickr

untitled by Albion's on a bit of a break, on Flickr

Fading Skies at Nightfall by DownTheLens, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

SAM_3098 by flyforever85, on Flickr


SAM_3094 by flyforever85, on Flickr


SAM_3158 by flyforever85, on Flickr


SAM_3159 by flyforever85, on Flickr


SAM_3173 by flyforever85, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Rialto Tower by Joe Cocozza, on Flickr

















P6080213 - Flinders St by Derek Midgley's Photostream, on Flickr

Melbourne, Xmas Day 2013 by dok1969, on Flickr









Southgate Footbridge over Yarra River, Melbourne, Australia by les.butcher, on Flickr

L1003098.jpg by Mack Gao, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

MCG- AFL Grand Final 2010 by phillipsandwich, on Flickr

- by purple camel, on Flickr

Carrum Beach 8:15 pm Thursday night during the heatwave by gifas, on Flickr

DSC_5624 by Rendrag1313, on Flickr

20140107 - 013 by j_pang, on Flickr









Barber shop by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr

















Soapranos Coin Laundrette by les.butcher, on Flickr

Night flicks by goldie.nick, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

melb CBD 5d2 FD 35mm --3 by pixelwhip, on Flickr

untitled by ~myra, on Flickr

untitled by ~myra, on Flickr

Girl enjoying the sun on the lawns of the State Library of Victoria on a Summer day by avlxyz, on Flickr

Enjoying the sun on the lawns of the State Library of Victoria on a Summer day by avlxyz, on Flickr

Melbourne by lenymo, on Flickr

Squid Sighting by Marquisde, on Flickr

Kings Domain by Gruntfuttock, on Flickr

sunset cruise by - yt -, on Flickr








The Melbourne Star Pano by mohammedphotography, on Flickr


----------



## dbk (Dec 6, 2012)

really nice pics guys! Keep posting. 
Could you post some pictures of parks from melbourne? Are there any big parks in the city? 

Btw is the air humid like e.g. in NYC during summer? AC is essential for everydays life? I would like to move to australia for couple years after i will finnish my studies but i cant stand the high humidity. [in EU where i am from the air is pretty dry] 
BTW. in australia you drive at the 'wrong' side? Like in UK?


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

The city is ringed by a couple of very large parks. Sadly some of the land has been encroached upon for buildings, hospitals being the main ones, so there is obviously a benefit.

Sadly everything is a little brown (and old) on google maps images:

https://www.google.com.au/maps/prev...m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x9ddf81f9fab8a0cc?hl=en


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

Amazing city
amazing Melbourne
amazing pics


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

dbk said:


> really nice pics guys! Keep posting.
> Could you post some pictures of parks from melbourne? Are there any big parks in the city?
> 
> Btw is the air humid like e.g. in NYC during summer? AC is essential for everydays life? I would like to move to australia for couple years after i will finnish my studies but i cant stand the high humidity. [in EU where i am from the air is pretty dry]
> BTW. in australia you drive at the 'wrong' side? Like in UK?


Melbourne is not humid, certainly not by NYC standards anyway. Summers in the city are generally dry and warm. Occasionally there is summer rain and it might get a little humid, but not consistently so like New York City. Yes we do drive on the 'wrong side'. More photos..


















Royal Botanic Garden by ndhuy, on Flickr

Super 10's National Finals at Melbourne Park by Tennis Australia, on Flickr

Fitzroy Gardens - Melbourne by Manchester United 1958, on Flickr








Wedding photos in Hosier Lane by Janette Asche, on Flickr

Untitled by leeeham, on Flickr









Melbourne skyline from the Shrine of Remembrance by Globalviewfinder, on Flickr

Melbourne the city of festivals by Manmeetz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## DW98 (Jan 4, 2014)

From Reddit. A few months old.

Quite a lot has changed since this thread started. With all our current skyscrapers either U/C or approved, the skyline will look very different in the next two years or so.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

0W0Y4264 by JACKSAB, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Myer Melbourne by WeFive5, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne CBD by thibaultjacobs, on Flickr
07 by moo-core, on Flickr
Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr
Comedy Festival Saturday April 5th by pjmbarlickoz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Why we cycle by craigsydnz, on Flickr
04 APR 14 20ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Tramming it by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Tramming it by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Back to school by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Queen Vic Markets by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Where to start? by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Trimming it by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Birds eye view by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Why we Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Bangkok by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Why we Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Why we Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Melbourne Long Exposure by onnie9summers, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

0W0Y4685 by JACKSAB, on Flickr
Rainy Day - [explore] by McLovin 2.0, on Flickr
Shrine of Remembrance by byhollypearson, on Flickr
Melbourne Town Hall by David Bisiach, on Flickr
Melbourne Town Hall by David Bisiach, on Flickr
IMG_4000-2 by aks_19_ak, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

IMG_3874 by aks_19_ak, on Flickr
06 APR 14 25ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
10 APR 14 18ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

07 APR 14 24ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
web bridge-10 by fabri_lou, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

From reddit: Collins Street, Melbourne [OC][1200x1600] by pgoldberg, on Flickr

09 APR 14 20ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

07 APR 14 24ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

07 APR 14 24ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
06 APR 14 25ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

MELBOURNE_big city light trail_PIXELWHIP_stack LR WM- by pixelwhip, on Flickr


web bridge-12 por fabri_lou, no Flickr


web bridge-3 por fabri_lou, no Flickr


White Nights por ¡kuba!, no Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bungy43/13809116203


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Royal Exhibition Building, Melbourne by Oriolus84, on Flickr








1-MEL_7382 by Joe, on Flickr
The Day is Done (Almost) by ziggyzachy, on Flickr
Melbourne Metropol by Hydrology, on Flickr
Lit by McLovin 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

DW98 said:


> From Reddit. A few months old.
> 
> Quite a lot has changed since this thread started. With all our current skyscrapers either U/C or approved, the skyline will look very different in the next two years or so.


This thread is pretty recent compared to some others though. It only goes back to 2010.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Old and new by craigsydnz, on Flickr
Brand new by craigsydnz, on Flickr
Pedestrians reclaiming the streets by philip.mallis, on Flickr
Russell Street White Night 2014 by philip.mallis, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

11 APR 14 19ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
11 APR 14 19ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
11 APR 14 19ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
11 APR 14 19ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
11 APR 14 19ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr









Why we Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr
Melbourne at night by benrmiata185, on Flickr
Melbourne city at night by RANDENIYAvidath_Swin, on Flickr

Hosier Lane Revisited by N.Boersma, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

11 APR 14 19ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
05 APR 14 24ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
11 APR 14 19ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
11 APR 14 19ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Pearl by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr

05 APR 14 24ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

05 APR 14 24ºC MELBOURNE by 
oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

Lunchtime by craigsydnz, on Flickr
2014 12:29 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
12 APR 14 23ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
12 APR 14 23ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by shehal, on Flickr
12 APR 14 23ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
Sign from Grattan St / Royal Parade corner by kitschkitten, on Flickr
12 APR 14 23ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
12 APR 14 23ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
15 APR 14 21ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
12 APR 14 23ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
Untitled by giiviak, on Flickr
021-3 by london photography meetup, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

15 APR 14 21ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
15 APR 14 21ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
15 APR 14 21ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
16 APR 14 22ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
13 APR 14 22ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
16 APR 14 22ºC MELBOURNE by 
oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

15 APR 14 21ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

All the pics have been great so far but just thought it'd be nice to post a few videos which would hopefully give some sense of the sounds and vibe of the city in motion - just don't expect them to be the best videos on the internet 
































and a news clip of the Emporium, a new shopping centre which opened this month. Will feature 225 stores by the time it's open completely.













https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....5_10152354867479933_8245081354835781965_n.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....4_10152354867949933_9054186352073745101_n.jpg









http://www.meinhardt.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/empo1.jpg


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Im in love with Melbourne. 
Actually I always was a big fan of it, and seeing those pics now, made me remember of how great this city is.

Greetings from Brazil


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

IMG_6749 by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr
17 APR 14 25ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
13 APR 14 22ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
Man in suit in front of blue escalator - Emporium Melbourne by avlxyz, on Flickr
Melb Uni by craigsydnz, on Flickr

16 APR 14 22ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
16 APR 14 22ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr
Australien_Melbourne by nema177, on Flickr
eureka by zamilo, on Flickr

Melbourne in the Blue Hour by Stawroncs, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

2014 12:36 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
NIK_5283A by Mobile Lynn, on Flickr
DSC04989.jpg by f_r_k, on Flickr
16 APR 14 22ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
Tramming it by craigsydnz, on Flickr
Untitled by giiviak, on Flickr
Emporium v by @fotodudenz, on Flickr
Melbourne CBD Night scene by Greenstone Girl, on Flickr
2014 5:49 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr


----------



## JackK96 (May 2, 2014)




----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

autumn in macedon by faVori rouge, on Flickr

18 APR 14 19ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

18 APR 14 19ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
17 APR 14 25ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Autumn is getting here by Thor888, on Flickr


















Emporium ii by @fotodudenz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Rush hour by drmark05, on Flickr

Melbourne in Black and White - 2nd May 2014 by john.trif, on Flickr

Gingerboy by jasonflicks, on Flickr

Laneway by jasonflicks, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

State Library Reading Room by peterjsawers, on Flickr
CJH-201405010044.jpg by chris.hoy68, on Flickr
CJH-201405010008.jpg by chris.hoy68, on Flickr
CJH-201403020170-2.jpg by chris.hoy68, on Flickr
2014 1:01 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
Untitled by shehal, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

2014 1:39 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
2014 1:50 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
2014 2:34 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
2014 12:25 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
30 APR 14 17ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

20 APR 14 19ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

the florist by Yiannis Yiasaris, on Flickr
2014 4:20 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
Autumn in Melbourne by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr
RESIDENTIAL - NEIGHBORHOOD IN AUTUMN by faVori rouge, on Flickr








St. Kilda Rd by djm photography, on Flickr
North Melbourne Sunset with Clock (1 of 1) by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

30 APR 14 17ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
30 APR 14 17ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
30 APR 14 17ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
2014 6:25 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
2014 2:38 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
2014 7:28 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
2014 3:27 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr

30 APR 14 17ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## Luis Tapatío (Feb 10, 2012)

very, very beautiful, I liked too


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Melbourne


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne skyline by p_vanbeek, on Flickr
Intersection by Kitten of DOOM., on Flickr
2014 6:36 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
2014 3:09 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
03 MAY 14 17ºC MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

2014 5:05 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
2014 11:14 am by craigsydnz, on Flickr
2014 3:16 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
2014 12:53 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
2014 12:55 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Mobus for interesting photos from Australia, it seems to me that australian city is very convenient for people's lives with them climate, infrastructure and friendly atmosphere










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4121602/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Melbourne :cheers:


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Market Street on Flickr
Waiting your turn 2015-07-31 (_MG_1910&13&14) by ajhaysom, on Flickr
Red Ride by geometricsprocket, on Flickr
Melbourne Skyline by Kym Wallis, on Flickr
cold wet windy melbourne by Gavin Haberfield, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

YWD by john.trif, on Flickr
Flinders st. Station by Michele Piemonte, on Flickr
No room for racism Rally by Huoqing Lu, on Flickr
Melbourne in Black and White - 16 April 2014 by john.trif, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19798473313/


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

dragon dance parade by Qicong Lin, on Flickr








South Melbourne Town Hall
Flinders by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr
Collins Street after the rain by Neil O'Connor, on Flickr
A7RII / A7RM2 by mark galer, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

15 AUG 15 16°C MELBOURNE - 16 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

16 AUG 15 17°C MELBOURNE - 03 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
07 AUG 15 12°C MELBOURNE - 51 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
Tram/Light Rail by Jack Wright, on Flickr
Untitled by Jake Parker, on Flickr

"M" by prbimages, on Flickr

Melbourne by Warren, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

C3036 Collins Street by Dermis50, on Flickr
MelbourneCBD_032 by Quoc Viet Truong, on Flickr
Melbourne Town Hall - Exterior by Quoc Viet Truong, on Flickr
#Melbourne at night by Ilia Frenkel, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics^ There is an amazing Melborne private thread by a guy called Sydney on the urban showcase. It is well worth viewing.


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Best spot to live in the planet! Congratulations Melbourne.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

diddyD said:


> Amazing pics^ There is an amazing Melborne private thread by a guy called Sydney on the urban showcase. It is well worth viewing.


He's an excellent photographer with a good eye. I use many of his photos here.


16 AUG 15 UNDER CONSTRUCTION - 3 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
Flinders Street Station by Josh Brown, on Flickr
Niagara Lane by prbimages, on Flickr
Melbourne by Paul Sutton, on Flickr
rainwalker by Andrew Wallace, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/raymondoh/4690445500/


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

View by Melbourne Based, on Flickr
Melbourne trams at night by Christoph Hensch, on Flickr
Melbourne at night by chris anderson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

27 SEP 15 20°C MELBOURNE - 06 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

27 SEP 15 20°C MELBOURNE - 08 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

14 SEP 15 27°C MELBOURNE - 20 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

15 SEP 15 16°C MELBOURNE - 01 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
23 SEP 15 14°C MELBOURNE - 02 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
27 SEP 15 20°C MELBOURNE - 68 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
Flower Seller by prbimages, on Flickr
Pink by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Smiley by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
City dwellers by Michele Piemonte, on Flickr
Yes Please by Suz Jones, on Flickr
Melbourne City by Ronald Cheung, on Flickr
(Yes another) Melbourne CBD Panorama by Lauren Huston, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Spring in Melbourne by Gavin Haberfield, on Flickr
20151017 - 002 by j_pang, on Flickr
Typical Melbourne Lane by Abhishek Patil, on Flickr
Canvas by ferny., on Flickr
11 OCT 15 20°C MELBOURNE - 030 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
under pass, Box Hill by Ran Takeda, on Flickr
William St by WHATTUPJAY, on Flickr
Sunday morning clouds... by Ross Latham, on Flickr
Southwharf at dawn by Shin.Shin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

P3320470 by Craig, on Flickr
P3310999 by Craig, on Flickr
P3320008 by Craig, on Flickr
P3320422 by Craig, on Flickr
The Finders Keepers Melbourne SS15 Market by Finders Keepers, on Flickr
Spring In Melbourne25 - FLORAL CLOCK GARDEN LOOKING AT ST KILDA ROAD 27Sep2015 by JAYKAY144, on Flickr
The bookshop stubbonly emitting light into the chilly spring night of Melbourne City by luke P jiang, on Flickr
Melboune CBD by dyllan leahy, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Iconic on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/lukemarkof/22396661466/








Fiction on Flickr
11 OCT 15 20°C MELBOURNE - 013 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
18 OCT 15 19°C MELBOURNE - 113 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
18 OCT 15 19°C MELBOURNE - 117 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
Natural by Sai Ho, on Flickr
Flinders Street Station Sunset by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr
Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr
Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr
Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr
Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr
Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr
Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr
Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr
Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr
Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr
Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr








Melbourne at night on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Do I have a bald spot? by jhnmccrmck, on Flickr
christmas is coming by Adrian Ang, on Flickr
melbourne street by Adrian Ang, on Flickr
storms over melbourne by Leo Gaggl, on Flickr
Flemington Post Office 1889 (HO121, VHR H1201) by Melb_Heritage_Doberman, on Flickr
Melbourne & Christmas by broc8, on Flickr
Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr
Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr
Endless Stripes by Éole Wind, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr

Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr

Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr

Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr

Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr

Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr

Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr

Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr

Melbourne by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Maling Road Shopping Village, Canterbury, Victoria Australia by Les Butcher, on Flickr
Elizabeth St, Melbourne by Paul Juniper, on Flickr
06 DEC 15 30°C MELBOURNE - 06 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
melbourne-9210-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr
08 NOV 15 23°C MELBOURNE - 25 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
Victorian Comprehensive Cancer Centre, Melbourne Australia by Les Butcher, on Flickr








A New Day on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Black and Gold on Flickr
melbourne-8271-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr
The Crossing by Nerissa Turner, on Flickr
Fitzroy Mural by Seth Globe Painter, Makatron, Dem189, Plea, Sirum by Chris Christian, on Flickr
Princess Theatre by Nerissa Turner, on Flickr
_80H9840 by TING WEI LI, on Flickr
docklands blue hour - 5 min exposure LF_FINAL by mark burban, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

31 JAN 16 22°C MELBOURNE - 259 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
31 JAN 16 22°C MELBOURNE - 073 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
31 JAN 16 22°C MELBOURNE - 061 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
31 JAN 16 22°C MELBOURNE - 051 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
02 FEB 16 32°C MELBOURNE - 4 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
Victoria Rd, Northcote by Andrew Wurster, on Flickr
escalator down by Andrew Thomas, on Flickr
0S1A7454 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Valentine day) by gk_lea, on Flickr
Urban Jungle by Éole Wind, on Flickr
Untitled by Carl, on Flickr
FE 24-70 F2.8 GM by mark galer, on Flickr
Darth Burger by Éole Wind, on Flickr
White night #Melbourne 2016 by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Fitzroy by Andrew Wurster, on Flickr
That Text by Steven Zelko, on Flickr
Melbourne by Ross Elliott, on Flickr
State Library of Victoria by Abhishek Patil, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

nikon tw zoom 35-80 by Greta Punch, on Flickr

Melbourne CBD by Cornelia Wild, on Flickr


Lucy Liu — Melbourne by James WITHERS, on Flickr


Grafitti, Melbourne by Chi sin ******, on Flickr









Street Corner by Reuel Santos on Flickr

melbourne-1177-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr

npa1e by Ken Tripp, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Autumn by Joey Yu, on Flickr

A different time. by Brett Voss, on Flickr
High Street, Armadale by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Victorian terrace streetscape, Armadale by Joe Lewit, on Flickr
Melbourne CBD - 20190624 - 11.jpg by Terry Corbett, on Flickr

Melbourne University by stranofly, on Flickr
Untitled by Jeffrey Grenfell, on Flickr
Australia trip May 2019 by David Berry, on Flickr
City of Melbourne Building, Elizabeth Street, Melbourne, Victoria by David FARRAR, on Flickr
Rendezvous outside Pellegrini's by Joe Lewit, on Flickr
Melbourne by night by Adriano Violante, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

DSC02781 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02765 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02759 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02751 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02758 by MDRX1, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

IMG_1682 by Terry Noske, on Flickr

Market Foods by nonstandardformat, on Flickr

20130622_0078 Melbourne from Point Cook Coastal Park by Bill Strong, on Flickr

Melbourne by J Alan, on Flickr

'Hogwart's' Flowershop by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr


Melbourne at Night by Josh Rickert, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr

L1009505 by TING WEI LI, on Flickr

Life, The Universe and Everything by sonofwalrus, on Flickr

X Week 29 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

mcc1g by Ken Tripp, on Flickr

Spencer street tram by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking good Melbourne!


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne by J Alan, on Flickr

DSC_0936 by Jacob Jaeschke, on Flickr

Untitled by alasdair hill, on Flickr

Melbourne hustle by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Art and Architecture by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr
Hotel Windsor and modern backdrop, Melbourne by Joe Lewit, on Flickr
Melbourne by J Alan, on Flickr
Melbourne by J Alan, on Flickr
Flinders Street, Melbourne by Joe Lewit, on Flickr
Federation Square, Melbourne by Joe Lewit, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Fitzroy by Jordan Hatch, on Flickr

Bourke Street, Melbourne, September 15th 2016 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr
















by Ian Hill on Flickr

A mixture of sticks by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr

Dukes Coffee Roasters — Melbourne by James WITHERS, on Flickr

20190720-11-Melbourne Chinatown at night by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Above the Rush by Richard, on Flickr

20190720-08-Melbourne Chinatown at night by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Melbourne Australia by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

melbourne-4761-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr

&#55357;&#56892; by jhnmccrmck, on Flickr

Flinder Street Station by Phang Ren Jet, on Flickr

Double Scoop by Ben Jaroenwong, on Flickr

City on the Rise by Jason Yang, on Flickr

Melbourne Street Scene by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

boots & shoes, Fitzroy by Ran Takeda, on Flickr


Untitled by Jeffrey Grenfell, on Flickr


HELLO by jhnmccrmck, on Flickr


State Library of Victoria, Melbourne by snappyjosh, on Flickr


passing, Ilford XP2, May 2019 by Ran Takeda, on Flickr


Melbourne, Australia by decillion, on Flickr


Flinders St station, Fuji 200, September 2018 by Ran Takeda, on Flickr


Melbourne by Kenneth Santos, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne, Queen Victoria Market by J Alan, on Flickr
840-006 St Kilda, Melbourne 2019 WKD RED by David Helmore, on Flickr
Melbourne by J Alan, on Flickr
Melbourne Australia by Mike Kafoa, on Flickr
Surveillance by R. Major, on Flickr
Night skyline, Melbourne, Australia by Hamish Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by homesickATLien, on Flickr









Melbourne, Vic, AU, 2019 on Flickr

XR students swarm Melbourne-9060138 by Leo Bild, on Flickr

Melbourne: Collins Street by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Melbourne & Port Phillip Bay by Travis Hale, on Flickr

Melbourne, VIC by alexis a., on Flickr


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

A very fine second city!

Although with only 100-200K between Sydney and Melbourne's population - pffftt!


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Melbourne from Williamstown Sunrise *









Flickr Member Amanda Haycox - https://www.flickr.com/photos/ahaycox/48583912667

*Melbourne St Kilda Road Precinct - Melbourne 3004*


















https://www.google.com/search?q=st+kilda+road+skyline

*Melbourne - From Williamstown over Hobsons Bay looking East Ward *


Flickr Member - 32 BLOCKS https://www.flickr.com/photos/eyeonauckland/49022552342


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Hope than cannon is aimed properly..take out Eureka (rest is ok).

Kidding ... Mel lookin' world class from street to towers.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

https://www.melbourneheli.com/


----------



## Melbourneguy (Jun 19, 2004)

Taken on my afternoon bike ride into the city. Dec17. 2019


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Merry Christmas in Fed Square - Melbourne CBD December 2019*









https://www.facebook.com/broadsheet.melbourne/


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Booming Melbourne - CBD/ Southbank/ Docklands*








































































Images sourced from - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdTe1cPUFRE


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Melbourne from Docklands - June 2019*




































Source - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnxmRKQVeiE


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Melbourne CBD from Richmond at Sunrise - Inner East Suburb*









https://twitter.com/Lensaloft


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Melbourne's North End Skyline from the QT Hotel Rooftop Bar*










*Melbourne CBD from Johnny's Green Room Rooftop Bar - King & Godfree Lygon St Carlton*










*Melbourne East End at Sunrise from Eureka Skydeck 88*










*Melbourne's North End CBD from Studley Park Yarra River Parklands*










*Sunset from Swan Street Bridge - Looking North West toward CBD*










*Aboury Afloat December 2019 - Northbank Melbourne *










*Melbourne Mid City - Centre Place during Winter 2019*










*Melbourne Town Hall - Mid CBD Melbourne*










*St Kilda - Fitzroy Street *










*Princes Theatre - Melbourne Spring Street East CBD*










*Queen Victoria Market - Melbourne CBD North*









https://www.facebook.com/visitmelbourne/?epa=SEARCH_BOX


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Melbourne from Port Melbourne/Beacon Cove at Sunrise*










*Melbourne at Sunrise over the Bolte Bridge & Yarra River at Docklands*









*Melbourne from AAMI Stadium *








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdTe1cPUFRE


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

The writer by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


Golden Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr









Majorca | Melbourne laneway diptych on Flickr









Melbourne | Film Rolls | ferny. on Flickr


1Q0A0624 by Terry Noske, on Flickr


The calm before the Christmas storm by Ed Vinas, on Flickr


Melbourne, Australia by snappyjosh, on Flickr


Melbourne, Victoria, Australia by Jeff Rosenberg, on Flickr

Happy 2020! by a.canvas.of.light, on Flickr


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Smokey and Stormy Melbourne Sunset - Taken from Richmond Hill*









Andrew Griffiths Lensaloft - https://twitter.com/Lensaloft


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Melbourne Docklands Sunset *


















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbbvfACwgM8&t=47s


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Melbourne Sunrise from Fitzroy Gardens - Feb 2019*




































Source - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTaJ9Fba_j0&t=46s


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Melbourne from St Kilda Winter 2018*









Source - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUgYFDdk3uc


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing, these new images! Excellent work


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Melbourne from Williamstown 21/01/2020*









Flickr Member Baggie Weave https://www.flickr.com/photos/baggieweave/49413854867


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Shared Zone by Matthew Joseph, on Flickr

Brunswick, Melbourne by Gavin Stocker, on Flickr

Generations by Ed Vinas, on Flickr

854-034 China Town, Melbourne 2020 WKD RED by David Helmore, on Flickr

Hatters by Brendan Bell, on Flickr

D81_6920-3 by Michael McLean, on Flickr

"Golden Full Moon rising" by Mark Sansom, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Brick Building by Daniel Walker, on Flickr

Smoke and rain by sonofwalrus, on Flickr

Life's parade by Ed Vinas, on Flickr

The underpass by Ed Vinas, on Flickr

Keeping It Small by Daniel Walker, on Flickr

Life at the border by Ed Vinas, on Flickr

Melbourne HiRise by Daniel Walker, on Flickr

Summer in the City by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Jam Factory Rooftop by Daniel Walker, on Flickr

Flinders Street Underpass From The 30s by Daniel Walker, on Flickr

Melbourne Victorian by Daniel Walker, on Flickr

More Alex by Matthew Joseph, on Flickr

Two points in time by Ed Vinas, on Flickr

Time to Move by Richard, on Flickr

Melbourne Glow by Daniel Walker, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Lunch time walk by Wolf Zimmermann, on Flickr

Table 27 by Ed Vinas, on Flickr

Melbourne & Port Phillip Bay by Travis Hale, on Flickr

Melbourne city life by Massimo Vidoni, on Flickr

Flagstaff gardens, Melbourne by Wolf Zimmermann, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/49443680832/

Friday night PTV by Ed Vinas, on Flickr

Melbourne Skyline by Steven Maess, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Tattasalls lane by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


Docklands blocks by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


XI Week 03 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr


Melb Uni by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


0S1A0007 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


Melbourne CBD by eric montalban, on Flickr


Nightlife in the City by Terence Kong, on Flickr


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Flickr Member Luminosity


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Melbourne City by Jon Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Hot Air Balloon by Alessandra Forti, on Flickr


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Hot Air Balloon by Alessandra Forti, on Flickr


Hot Air Balloon by Alessandra Forti, on Flickr


----------



## Melbourneguy (Jun 19, 2004)

February 2020 Melbourne.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

_*Photo thanks to zedcorp*_


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Come, let's take a ride*


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Flickr Member Healtherspics https://www.flickr.com/photos/hethg/49495174426


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Dec-09 P0001411 by Roy Prasad, on Flickr


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Uzoonance from Reddit


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTiHLNHt_OM&t=15s


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ This isn't just a skyline thread, people. It's street level/cityscape. Cheers!

20190223-29-Melbourne backlit from air by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Behind Smith Street, Melbourne by Mark Tindale, on Flickr

MEL20 101 by Thierry, on Flickr

Laneway poses by Ed Vinas, on Flickr

On the Yarra by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr

Melbourne CBD Skyline on a dull and dreary summer&#x27;s afternoon by Simon B, on Flickr

The spark by Ed Vinas, on Flickr

Melbourne CBD Skyline by Trev, on Flickr

Docklands 2020-03-09 (5D4_1472) by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

&#x27;Untitled&#x27; by Oscar Van Oosten, on Flickr

Melbourne by Andy Cheyne, on Flickr

Guilford Lane by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

The Kale Hoarding Hipsters of North Melbourne by Richard, on Flickr

#ILoveWhereILive 1 Apr 2020 by Charles Strebor, on Flickr

Brunswick by Paul Hamer, on Flickr

St Patrick&#x27;s Cathedral, Melbourne by prbimages, on Flickr

Trails of Pink by Joshua P Doyle, on Flickr

Blue Green Cross at Sunset by P Riordan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne_Shifting north by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr

stop by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr









Red Autumn Morning on Flickr

Melbourne City by Jon Sullivan, on Flickr

Purple Hour by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr

Peak hour by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr









Leading by example. on Flickr

All Platforms Loaded by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr

Segovia by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr

Capitol Theatre by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr









Name in Lights on Flickr

brunswick-5033-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne by Diane Worland, on Flickr


4434-009 by baray llagas, on Flickr

colorful beach houses by marin tomic, on Flickr

20200410_AU_Melbourne_FujiSuperia400 by baray llagas, on Flickr

Melbourne CBD viewed from Hume-hwy over-pass near Craigieburn by PsJeremy, on Flickr



Melbourne, The World&#x27;s Most Liveable City Is Also The Coolest City by South Yarra Stays, on Flickr

Panorama of Melbourne city center from a high point by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Melbourne night star by Amy Maher, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr

#ILoveWhereILive 12 Apr 2020 by Charles Strebor, on Flickr

Footscray by warren kirk, on Flickr

20200410_AU_Melbourne_FujiSuperia400 by baray llagas, on Flickr

Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr

Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr

Melbourne, Victoria, Australia by Paul Wood, on Flickr



Melbourne Skyline by Cynical Photographer, on Flickr

Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr

Find your way by Edward Vinas-Ciurana, on Flickr

Untitled by Edward Vinas-Ciurana, on Flickr

Melbourne Australia by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

2019:57 The Lord Newry by Neon Luxe, on Flickr

Melbourne city by Nimit Rastogi, on Flickr

Ghost Tram by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

Roasting chestnuts by Andrew Jones, on Flickr

Melbourne Night by Laika Hyena, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Shooting into the Sun by Chris Brown, on Flickr

20200410_AU_Melbourne_FujiSuperia400 by baray llagas, on Flickr









Waiting Under The Bridge by David Young on Flickr

Melbourne by Xiangyu Yin, on Flickr

Brunswick St, North Fitzroy by homesickATLien, on Flickr

Melbourne by QG Teo, on Flickr

311 Barkers Rd. by Kristiyan Genchin, on Flickr

From the 33rd Floor by Rich Renomeron, on Flickr

Trains Sleeping by Andrew Jones, on Flickr

Untitled by Dani, on Flickr

Melbourne, Australia. VIII/XVIII by Anselmo Mesa, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne City shots by Leica by roentarre, on Flickr

Black and White Shrine of Remembrance by Unoriginally Unique, on Flickr

IMG_0821 by Bender2001, on Flickr

S-Tak150/4-08384 by broc8, on Flickr

Melbourne by --- Torben ---, on Flickr

Melbourne Night by Tobias D., on Flickr


Sofitel-07419 by broc8, on Flickr

Melbourne night-4887 by Minh Trang Đào, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia by Xiangyu Yin, on Flickr
Melbourne, Australia by Xiangyu Yin, on Flickr
Fountain Carlton Gardens Melbourne by Laurie, on Flickr
Melbourne Chinatown by Eric, on Flickr
La Trobe Street by Andrew Surgenor, on Flickr
city views by jhnmccrmck, on Flickr
IMG_5053 by Minh Trang Đào, on Flickr
Melbourne by Xiangyu Yin, on Flickr
MELBOURNE 2018 by jimi connor, on Flickr
Melbourne Summer by Alistair Kennedy, on Flickr
Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr
Melbourne Eye by Al-Tahoor Butt, on Flickr
Melbourne Eye Redux by Al-Tahoor Butt, on Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

SpiderBHZ said:


> *Come, let's take a ride*


Melbourne tram system is amazing! The biggest and, probably, the best in the world!


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Melbourne skyline Summer evening from Southbank by Laurie, on Flickr

Australia 108 Under Construction by Mark Tindale, on Flickr

Melbourne by Xiangyu Yin, on Flickr

Melbourne, Australia by Xiangyu Yin, on Flickr

Melbourne by Xiangyu Yin, on Flickr

Melbourne by Xiangyu Yin, on Flickr

Brunswick St by homesickATLien, on Flickr

Street Art, Melbourne (Australia) by Guéno Skalpovich, on Flickr

Melbourne July 4th 2019 by Kev Jeff, on Flickr

Welcome Reception by AHK Australia, on Flickr

Southbank by Alex Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
0S1A1470 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

The Melbourne Building. by Michael McLean, on Flickr

Old Court by N475 Photography, on Flickr

Southbank, Melbourne by Eric, on Flickr

Flemington by warren kirk, on Flickr

Melbourne by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Kingsway by Gary Sauer-Thompson, on Flickr

10 July 2016: Melbourne CBD, Australia by Shi Ting Ng, on Flickr

Melbourne Night Scene by Eric, on Flickr










__
https://flic.kr/p/2iWRRr1

Yarra River B&amp;W by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Mt Macedon - Melbourne by Phuong Ntl, on Flickr

State Library Victoria by Eric, on Flickr

Almost empty High Street, Armadale by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Melbourne skyline from Brighton beach by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

2091 @ Southbank Blvd by Alan Baylis, on Flickr

Those power lines again.....early evening light. by Alex Passmore, on Flickr

West Gate Bridge at sunset by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Melbourne Night by Nisah Cheatham, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Chinatown by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

St Patrick's Cathedral by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Every journey starts with little steps by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Seeing double by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Melbourne skyline by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Levels 1 and 2 by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Autumn colours by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Flinders Street Station, Melbourne by jeremyhughes, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Images courtesy of Wilko


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Melbourne City Baths by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr
Morning light by R. Major, on Flickr
7th-9th June-9582 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr
Melbourne December 21 by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Royal Exhibition Building 1 by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Flinders St Station by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Night shot from QVM by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Habitat Filter by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
A slow return to normal by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Shopping in Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Melbourne on a cloudy day by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Victoria State Library by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Moomba Festival 2019 by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
A Melbourne's Night by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Melbourne at Night by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Melbourne at Night by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Light and Architecture by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Melbourne at Night by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Hozier Lane - Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Suburbs by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr
Hosier Lane by Guillaume Richaud, on Flickr
melbourne-0484-bw-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr
Sunrise by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
The sideways glance by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr
Melbourne after sunset by Serge Aus, on Flickr
Spencer/Flinders St, Melbourne by Peter Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

studying in the victorian state library by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr

melbourne-1086-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr

harrington square altona by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr

Hardware Lane by Guillaume Richaud, on Flickr

Sunset on Rye Pier, Mornington Peninsular, Victoria by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

Melbourne by Guillaume Richaud, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne by Guillaume Richaud, on Flickr
Helping hand on cycling Melbourne cycling path by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr
melbourne chinatown street woman with slung jacket by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr
south-yarra-1210-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr
studying at the state library of victoria by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr
Melbourne CBD 11/6/22 by Mavis Radley Design By Helen Cross, on Flickr
La Bodega neon by Joe Lewit, on Flickr
Yarra River 3 by michael bull, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

St Mark's Fitzroy by Louisa Billeter, on Flickr
scaredy cat by Louisa Billeter, on Flickr
The walk out of Flinders Street Station by Michael McLean, on Flickr
melbourne-1220-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr
Melbourne CBD 11/6/22 by Mavis Radley Design By Helen Cross, on Flickr
Melbourne CBD 11/6/22 by Mavis Radley Design By Helen Cross, on Flickr
Melbourne CBD 11/6/22 by Mavis Radley Design By Helen Cross, on Flickr
Melbourne CBD 11/6/22 by Mavis Radley Design By Helen Cross, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

brooklyn roadscape by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr
Reflections by Nick, on Flickr
Melbourne CBD-20220803-49.jpg by Terry Corbett, on Flickr
Sunrise by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
electra street williamstown by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr
hyde street footscray late 2021 by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr
36 Challenge - 20190608 - 6.jpg by Terry Corbett, on Flickr

Sunset Skyline by Riordan, on Flickr
brunswick-1521-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr
The Paperback Books by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Winter in CBD by Kelly Bailey, on Flickr
Perseverance hotel by Nick, on Flickr
Swanston Street by Nick, on Flickr
Tram in Fitzroy by Nick, on Flickr
Chinatown, August by Kelly Bailey, on Flickr
Another Bolte Bridge Sunrise by Elaine Bertoni, on Flickr
Flinders Street by Jeremy P Stewardson, on Flickr


----------



## TresMerca (5 mo ago)

mobus said:


> brooklyn roadscape by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr
> Reflections by Nick, on Flickr
> Melbourne CBD-20220803-49.jpg by Terry Corbett, on Flickr
> Sunrise by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
> ...


Wow!. Great city!.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr
Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr
Melbourne by Rajdeep Dutta, on Flickr
Melbourne by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Melbourne by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Melbourne by Kelly Bailey, on Flickr
Swathed by Jovo511, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Pink building beside Newport Station by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr
Iron railing & bluestone by Patricia Miller, on Flickr
Edwardian cottage, Armadale by Joe Lewit, on Flickr
Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
Parliament Station slow time 2022 by Graeme Butler, on Flickr
Flinders Street Station by Michael McLean, on Flickr
Melbourne in the pink by John Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Capital by Daylight by Adam Rudnicki, on Flickr


Old and New by Jason, on Flickr

footscray cafe group by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr

Brunswick Street Rainy Morning 2 by Jason, on Flickr

Cinzano billboard at the corner of Buckley and Victoria streets, footscray by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr

chinatown melbourne warm night by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr

Rides by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr

Melbourne by Guillaume Richaud, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

edit: wrong post


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Pictures by *ncik








































































*


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

nicholson and princess, footscray by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr

Melbourne Central by Huu Phong Dinh, on Flickr

Melbourne by Guillaume Richaud, on Flickr

Exhibition Fountain (aka Hochgurtel Fountain), 1880, Carlton Gardens, Melbourne Australia by Les Butcher, on Flickr

Princes Bridge by R. Major, on Flickr

brunswick-1967-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Alfred Nicholas Gardens by Nick Morton, on Flickr

Richmond by Ian Hill, on Flickr

Batman Station by rodders lw, on Flickr

Billboards. by Ian Hill, on Flickr

Melbourne Docklands 4 by Fasene, on Flickr

Un-Australian by Chris Brown, on Flickr

Melbourne by Dan Dirks, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

151/365: Autumn Luv by Faisal Haroon, on Flickr
Town Hall, Melbourne by Peter Duddy, on Flickr
Mad Hatter by Chris Brown, on Flickr
Melbourne Ho by Chris Brown, on Flickr
GAIA BY LUKE JERRAM ST PAULS CATHEDRAL MELBOURNE-4981 by A u s s i e P o m m, on Flickr
Melbourne Street Art-4 by Russell Charters, on Flickr
20220527-034-St Michael's Uniting Church gardens by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne, Victoria, Australia. 2022-05-29 10:10:05 by s2art, on Flickr
negotiations by Campbell Mattinson, on Flickr
Melbourne by pjf3984, on Flickr
Night time. Flinders Street Station, Melbourne by Jonathan Troy, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by Nanulak, on Flickr

Brunswick facades, Fitzroy, Victoria by Alex Passmore, on Flickr

Skyscraper at 308 Exhibition Street, Melbourne by Philip Mallis, on Flickr
Melbourne - St Patrick's RC Cathedral by Rex Harris, on Flickr
HCMT train arriving on Platform 6 operating a Down Pakenham service at Flinders Street Station, Melbourne by Philip Mallis, on Flickr

Melbourne, Australia by Out and About Photography, on Flickr

Melbourne evening lights by Dan Dirks, on Flickr


----------



## 3Mierca (5 mo ago)

Great city.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

The Old Bar. Johnston Street, Fitzroy by Simon Nowicki, on Flickr

Melbourne Conservatory Fitzroy Gardens by R. Major, on Flickr

IMG_48758-PSedit by Ron Twisk, on Flickr

IMG_48761 by Ron Twisk, on Flickr

Downtown Melbourne city lights by Dan Dirks, on Flickr

Red Nose Day -Australia by Robert Schirato, on Flickr


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Melbourne's Southbank, Yarra River and part of the far western Docklands in sight








AJ Wilkinsons Amazing Instagram and Photography 








Melbourne - 𝗔𝗝 𝗪𝗶𝗹𝗸𝗶𝗻𝘀𝗼𝗻 (@a.j.wilko) • Instagram photos and videos


25K Followers, 510 Following, 616 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Melbourne - 𝗔𝗝 𝗪𝗶𝗹𝗸𝗶𝗻𝘀𝗼𝗻 (@a.j.wilko)




www.instagram.com


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Table 24, Coffee Reflection by Jovo511, on Flickr
IMG_6916 Cake by Terry Noske, on Flickr
DP1 - Uncertain Society by Archiver, on Flickr
Z750 - The Grey Path by Archiver, on Flickr
S5 - Glimmers of Gold by Archiver, on Flickr
Containers-on-Melbourne-Skyline-DJI_0745 by Lindsay Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

800_2061 by Lox Pix, on Flickr
Standing Tall by Chip_2904, on Flickr
Docklands Bolte Bridge by Russell Charters, on Flickr
Autumn Carlton Gardens by sqxwcoah57, on Flickr
277/365. Ghost sign # 98 ASTOR Quality Radio spotted on the side of a double story terrace house in North Melbourne. by Mademoiselle Couché, on Flickr
MEL_7258 by edwardhblake, on Flickr
Glorious Melbourne by Jeremy P Stewardson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Every Victorian Heritage Place 19: Ross House, Melbourne by Josh RCG, on Flickr


Every Victorian Heritage Place 15: 129-131 Flinders Lane by Josh RCG, on Flickr


Every Victorian Heritage Place 10: Underground Public Toilets, Corner Elizabeth and Bourke Streets, Melbourne by Josh RCG, on Flickr


Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr

Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr


Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr


Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr


Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr


Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Seen from Elwood*








by ShadowStone on 500px





*Seen from Brighton Beach*








by ShadowStone on 500px





*Seen from Williamstown*








by ShadowStone on 500px






*Seen from Albert Park*








by ShadowStone on 500px








by ShadowStone on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ShadowStone on 500px








by ShadowStone on 500px








by ShadowStone on 500px








by ShadowStone on 500px 


​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Blue by Jemal Ahmet, on Flickr
Melbourne CBD Street Scenes by Sony A7RIV + FE 24mm f1.4 GM by roentarre, on Flickr
Melbourne's Chinatown by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr
A stately home by Jette Baltzer, on Flickr
melbourne-5422-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr
Exhibition Buildings 2022-11-29 (R5_99A1964,65,67,68) by Andrew, on Flickr
Bourke Street, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia. 2017-06-09 17:16:44 by s2art, on Flickr
IMG_5210 by iamChristo, on Flickr
GX85 - San Antone by Archiver, on Flickr
A summer night by Anuja Manchanayake, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Pollon by Jette Baltzer, on Flickr
Melbourne Morning by TSM Photography, on Flickr
trip (18 of 34) by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr
Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr
Queen Victoria By Sony A7RIV + FE 24mm f1.4 GM by roentarre, on Flickr
Rialto building in sun & shade by chris spencer, on Flickr
Laneway colour by John Mitchell, on Flickr
street by Michael McLean, on Flickr
M9 - Tropicana by Archiver, on Flickr
Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr
Happy New Year over Melbourne's CBD! by Mark Sansom, on Flickr


----------

